# ARGC part 9



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...happy chatting... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Louby - fab news hun  Congratulations!

She - can you believe that I am 10 weeks & 4 days today.  I have my nuchal booked for next Wednesday and then I am off to sunny Thailand for a fortnight.  I will be exactly 12 weeks on the day that we fly.  Xmas on the beach after what I've been through this year is just the tonic I reckon.  Don't worry about me flying though cos I have broken the flight up into shorter segments and we are flying business on an airline with lie flat beds, so I am optimistic there won't be an issue.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Loubs what a wonderful christmas gift for you and your family lots of love to you both 

nico


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi chums, dashing in a quick post between meetings!  Keeps my mind off the waiting though, so thats good.

Louby, thats such fantastic news, well done you and dh!!!!

Lukey two shoes - not a good enough girl to have a baby?  Don't you remember anything from school, its the bad girls that get the babies!

Nico - shop shop shop girl!  Funny, baking would be just about the last thing I'd think of doing when I have  alot on my mind.

Sue - Welcome back

She - the clinic is never quiet, I wonder if people sleep there sometimes.

RE IVF prog - really wanted to slap that woman who "suddenly" realised that using donor eggs meant the child wouldn't be biologically hers!!!  Grow up you stupid tart!

Dolly - feet up girl, worry not about work.

Nell - could you teleport a few of those gingerbready things around for us?

Molly, the time will pass OK I think  

Lily - fab news about the party going on in your uterus.

Gotta run, back soon.

Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Louby, great news.. I am so pleased for you.  CONGRATULATIONS.

Sency, i thought the same thing about that woman last night!

I've woken up with a splitting headache today.. so glad I'm at home!

love to all
Dx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't have money to spend on shopping inbetween double bloods/scan...am giving it all to ARGC, ha ha

louby....BIG HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Molly mo
x


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

We taped Prof Winst last night so have a bit still to watch - can't believe that woman said that though....never again will I feel like I have not thought something through    
Nico - you worrier - did not feel that you snapped at me - in fact your words had the right impact - to get me off my ass and forget the blo*dy 2WW!  
Doll - how are the ritodrine? Had my heart racing at first! Did you have to have gestone in the end?

Off out now (whatever that looks like - can't remember   )

Lukey

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi All

Well, I have cautiously good news.....wnet in for my preg test this morning, and its a ......BFP!

However, the level was 54, which while not being borderline, is lowish.  My searchings suggest that the average would be over 100 for today.  Bugger, why can't anything just be straightforward?

They are going to call me back after Mr T has reviewed it to tell me what to do.

Eeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

I tested at home this morning with 3 different HPTs and they were all positive, so was prepared, and v happy.  Have bought "100 Tips for blokes to cope with pregnancy" to wrap up tonight for dh, and now think maybe I shouldn't get his hopes up too high?

Worried Sency, and T or L clinging on......................


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

It's snowing BFP's...congrats Sency! Dont worry about levels...who gets a level in the real world with their pee stick!!! Enjoy and be happy!!

Lily..what a fabulous holiday! How lovely!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Very true, Louby, thanks for the reality check!


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Also..in the same way cells divide slower..we can produce lower levels..don't know anything to do with but i bet metabolism,drugs etc can affect it!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sency - don't worry and just enjoy it!  A BFP is a BFP!

Those "normal" people who get to use pee sticks don't have the benefit of the information overload that we get.  Sometimes it's too much to be honest.  Just go with the flow.

Ohh almost forgot - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

FANTASTIC sency! Congratulations, so pleased for you!

Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Sency, I'm with Lily... it's a BFP to enjoy it... congratulations.. that is wonderful news!  

Wow there really is lots of good news on this board today!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

well done sency 

what a day we are all having  what a wonderful christmas you will have NO muld wine for you  

Have just tryed to book my HLM for jan but they call you back in 2 days YEH RIGHT herd that one b4

must get back to work 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Congrats to Loubs and Sency!!  Whooooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  So lovely to have more great news!

Nico, book the HLM now please.  I'll be booking mine in a couple of weeks when chicago results are back - don't really see how that affects HLM but there you go....

Good luck with the nuchal scan next week Lilly.  And where are you flying to?  Somewhere warm and exotic I hope - sigh

Back to work for me

laters
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Woooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo      ....

Sency - GREAT GREAT news  - FANTASTIC! It all came good in the end eh? I just popped out for 1/2 hour and you go and do that to me!!! I am sosososososososo pleased for you after all the traumas of the past few weeks....Am sure they will advise you on the levels but in the meantime........a BFP is a BFP!


Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......and the site's gone all christmassy too...

LOL

Lukey


xxx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

She - you should read my posts more!

Louby congrats to you too


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Sency....CONGATULATIONS  BFP BFP BFP
My daughter concieved by IVF started out as a feint positive and a clinic telling me that was probably a chemical pregancy on its way out!
You are pregnant!
Well done!
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks chums, you're all fab!

I've never ever had a positive pregnancy test before, so this in itself is a milestone indeed!

S  & T/L


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Sency - I have texted K with the news (she likes to be updated bless  !) she says..."super, fab, brill - best news I've had all day" and passes on her congrats!

Ooo I'm so excited for you...

xxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

whos K  ??


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

It's KTC nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry I'm so lazy .... even those with three letters get shortened!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Lukey, that's very sweet of K

You must be getting a bit impatient now, hope my news is encouraging for you.  I have no symptoms, and still a bit of brown spotting, its a bizarre old game, isn't it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Impatient is not the word! Your news is SO encouragiing Senc - the more people to get BFPs the better for us all I say!

Don't really have any symptoms either apart from being knackered...

When did you tell DH? 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

The embryologist just rang...  I have a frostie...!!!!    the first one ever!  She asked me if i wanted to go ahead and freeze it as there was only one... and it seemed a shame not to!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeay Dol    - this is an exciting cycle for you...

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

It's definitely been different.... hope it ends differently too eh!!!

Wot you up to today...? I've done NOTHING!







My tummy has been a bit sore and swollen - so just sat and drank loads of water...


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

well done loubs and sency, great news for you both!!

Dolly v excited for you about the frostie, I've never had any either, hoping its a good omen for this cycle.  Enjoy the drinking, imagine its something nicer than water   

Luko not much longer for you now, the last few days are mentally the worst aren't they?

Off to watch prof tash from last night, from the comments on here I assume its about donor eggs, not sure if I will like it or not as am very close to giving up with my own eggs, hmmm just what i need....

nico   

hello she, sue , molly, lily

egg
xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Egg, the programme last night covered one lady who went to Moscow for Donor eggs (she was the one who when 12 weeks pregnant suddenly had doubts about having a child that wasn't hers genetically!) and another lady (who I really felt for) who had met her hubbie in her late 30s and was now nearly 42 and trying with her own eggs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Doll - finished my cards, searched for savings a/cs with lots of interest for when we sell the house ( ), went to get more clexane, posted some cards, bought ribbon, had lunch (humous on toast - YUM), watched Joe Millionare (yeah), now on FF (in between all that - 1 litre of milk and 3 of water so far)....

xxx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Well done Dolly!

Egg, the older woman had an FSH that was only about 8, yet she seemed such a poor responder.  They showed her taking her menopur and she had 6 vials on the counter and yet she got only 1 viable embryo from 8 eggs.  They also did assisted hatching with her as well.  

If I had been her I would have done immune testing as well.  I reckon that you have to have all bases covered.

The donor woman didn't seem to have thought the whole process through beyond getting her BFP.


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

> 1 litre of milk and 3 of water so far)....


Goody 2 shoes as usual. Am way behind on my fluids today, although had carrot soup for lunch - does that count?

Haven't told dh yet, waiting til I get home.

Dolly, I know, 42 year old's FSH was pretty good, I was shouting at the TV "Try ARGC" 

DH and I had a good giggle contrasting the footage from the Lister with the ARGC experience - own room, bathrobe etc versus hopping about in the staff changing room among the millions of shoes, putting on paper gown   . Wouldn't change a thing though!

Congrats on frostie Dolly, that's great news, I think it must be a really strong one to make it through to frezing at ARGC.

S & T/L


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I yell "Should have gone to ARGC" to at least one of the couples each week


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Senc - we feel so honoured to know of BFP before DH...and becasue we have met him (some of us) it makes it even more lovely to imagine for him....(oh, I'm off again   )

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW- what a day...seems I missed all the news. Busy, busy here...must have seen everyone today!!

Sency and Louby- CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I have missed so much. Very many congratulations to both Louby and Sency.  What fantastic news.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Love to everyone else, sorry I've not been around I have been really busy at work and going in with DP in the car which means that I can't read my blackberry as it makes me feel icky.
But big hugs to:
Sue 
She 
Nell
Lukey
K
Nico
Welshie
Egg
Lily
And our new Mums to be Loub and Sency
I know I'm bound to have forgotten someone but hello to you too.
Take care all XXX


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry Dolly and Molly hi to you both too, I must have been having an olly blackout. Xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Mel


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hurrah - made it home before 7pm today 

Sorreee Lilly, had to scan thru messages on forum while at work. I like your style! Sounds like it'll be a long flight - where exactly are you going?

Still sooooo excited by the news today. Sency, you are so disciplined not to have phoned your DH immediately - what self control!

Lukie, pleeeeez come over and do all my crimbo tasks. I will pay for the cab. So far, have only sent xmas cards to those outside the UK - will have to force myself to do some tonight... Is Welshie on hols?

Nell, did you have bloods done yesterday post ovulation? Any news from DH today?

Mell, hope you are not overdiong it - please try to take it easy when you can hun.

Dolly, sounds like you had a lovely day - hope you had a nice lie in too 

Love to Nico (did you book the HLM), Ktc, Molly, Egg, Sue and Jeanne

Looking forward to my evening with DH. We are having fresh pasta with meatballs so I have the tomato sauce on the go (organic tinned and not fresh I'm afraid). Have most of Prof. Tash to watch so might watch it now before DH returns.

C u all later and have a lovely evening.

*xx*


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yikes, it is the evil Gestone for me from tomorrow, bugger, I am dreading it.

Dolly, I think you said you prefer it to the pessaries, could you elaborate on that please to encourage me?

Does anyone do it themselves, I think the fuss dh is going to make will be worse than just doing it myself?

Stuck 2 pos preg tests to the Bloke Tips for Pregnancy Book, wrapped them up and hid them in the oven, then sent dh on a treasure hunt.  Took him a wee while to get it!

Hi Mel, good to see you back with us.

Scared Sency xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She, got my results today which I faxed to ARGC. My progesterone was 15.8
ARGC tried to ring me this evening but I was poking around an eye at the time and could not really pick up...so I had to shut it off....maybe they will ring again tomorrow. Not sure if 15 is ok....


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Loubs, Sency... so so pleased for you both.. yeh!!!        

K x

PS Nico, how could you forget me


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oooh Sency, sorry can't help with the Gestone - I had the lovely bottie bullets...

Nellster, we are totally in snych - I too had the progesterone thingy yesterday too.  ARGC called yesterday afternoon to say I had ovulated.  I didn't ask for the figure -    Ignorance is bliss in my case    Am sure the clinic will ring you tomorrow - don't worry.  Surprised they didn't leave a message.

Always nice to see you Kay.  How are the little bubs?

One all so far on the footie front Lukie and Nellster - I'm way to nervous to watch the match though..


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sency - I do my own Gestone jabs most of the time.  It's not so bad when you get used to it.  Get some EMLA cream from the pharmacy and use plenty of ice

She - I'm going to a nice little resort about 30 mins from Krabi.  It only has 20 rooms, a nice non-chlorinated swimming pool and a great restaurant.

K nice to hear from you hun.  Hope that things are going well.

Mel, nice to have you back as well.  Hope all is OK

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- spppoooookkky!!  

I am a jinx when it comes to matches, so I will stay away from the screen...don't want them losing.   

As for them telling me I o'd...hehe...I know that. They must have not bothered with all the charts I did for them. In fact this progesterone is the best so far, it tends to be lower looking back. One was only 6.8 so the lab commented about a luteal phase defect. I only know my result because I had to fax it to them...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Bolloxed beyond belief.  

SPoke briefly to DH but was really hectic at work today. All I know is they have given him relaxation stuff to do and some other things to try, like listening to calming music after work....I don;t think he would have been impressed with that!! Anyhow, I cannot keep my eyes open so no chance to talk to him tonight. Crampy belly for me, so maybe I am getting the dreaded lurgy....hope not 

Night all. Sleep well and hugs all round for the super duper chicks on here


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Sency, I really don't find the gestone injections bad at all, in fact I think they hurt less than the subcutaneous ones...!  DH did them for me in my backside and I have never done them myself.  Plus cyclogest gives me chronic constipation which gestone doesn't!  Sorry TMI!  In fact when I doubled checked today that I don't have to switch to Gestone they thought I was NUTS!

Lily, the place you're going sounds lovely!

love
Dx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Night night liebchen. 3 - 1 to us at the mo.  Job DONE  

Woman who had donor eggs on A Child Against all the Odds is ******* me off big time!  DH is unimpressed too.  Crap talk about feeling a failure etc  Pants and poo!  I will never feel a failure whatever happens.

Quiet on here tonight...  Where are you all??

Oh, hello Dolly!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

She - I think what really hacked me off about her was that

1 - she had a child already (another one who wasn't completely childless I know)
2 - she obviously hadn't thought the whole thing through beyond getting a BFP and the consequences of her actions and the emotions involved
3 - I can't believe she was wittering on about being a failure.  For many of us that's reality, so she should have gotten over herself and gotten on with it.


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree Lily.

Dolly, I think you're mad too.  Botty bullets seem to have the opposite effect on me, no prune juice needed here.

Sxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

mmm - dh muttering that she doesn't deserve it and feeling bad for the other childless couple. That's life though isn't it. I mean that woman had a lovely little girl - don't even think I heard her count her blessings once! It was weird seeing my old clinic. DH was like, great sarnies! Honestly!

Sency, glad to hear that you're still regular!

On that note, going up to bed - need a good 8 hours tonight 

Night night all
*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

yes i think you r all right

nite all

XX
XXX
XXXX
XXXXX


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Now that is why I don't watch it. Failure schmailure. I like to think that me and DH started as 2 and it we finish as 2 we still have each other, which is more important than anyything.

Still tired- yawn- training day today....Now spotting today grrrrr


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning all.

Wot a windy windy night 

Today is the end of my working week. Crimbo pressie shopping tomorrow - hopefully I'll get it all done and dusted.

Wise words from Nellster this morning. I totally agree hun

Hope everyone has a nice day.

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Morning!

Oh Sency - love the treasure hunt - he must have been so excited....bless him and you indeed    Are you in for more bloods today? re the gestone - they only look scarey. They are fine to go in but as the fluid is a little viscous it is just a bit harder to push through that is all. Honestly, bar a quick prick initially, they are fine. Most impt thing is to relax the area completely and have no weight on the area. They will give you a leaflet to show you where to do it. I do get DH to do it for me an he is very good now! I do it in the **** top/outer quadrant of each cheek! I had to do it once myself when he was away and did it in my thigh and it was fine.... 
She - YEAH : great result   (not without a bit of sweating though!)
Lilly - so jealous of your hols  . I went to Krabi about 3 years ago and Koh Lanta too after that and it is sooooooooo fab. Is the reort you are in the one with the funky box type buildings that are open on the sides?
K - thnx for keeping me sane hun   
Nell  - can't help with the prog I;m afraid but they will call back and will explain so fear not  
Nico - must be mad at Gorgeous leading up to Xmas  ? when will you get time off?  
Dol -     for your embies!
Mel, Sue, Truly, Molly, Jeanne - morning - hope you are not rained out or blown away today!   

Am really fed up with the waiting now but am going to be very good and not winge anymore! Today I am shopping and watching TV and that is it!

LOL

Lukey

xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

Oxford st was a terrible i got off the tube and though what was i thinking called Best friend who lives in soho and went for supper and a lonf chatttet  did not go any where nrear a shop at all.

off to work now will not have a day off for 9 days  but DH is doing all the house work ?? and helping me alot so its not as bad as it sounds my team at work ara also helping bringing me lunch and drinks when they are free.

Lukey when is your test .? ? ? ? ?

dolly when are your little christmas stars being put back in 

nico
X
XX
XXX
XXXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Nico (love you) my test is Sunday and Dol has her stars in already hun (Tues)


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Sencybil

Just wanted to reassure you about the Gestone - started to days ago and felt quite sick at the thought when they went through it and I've been fine with the other injections......also wasn't sure about DH doing it - I like to feel I'm in control of whats happening to my body......however it has been ridiculously fine......I barely feel it - (less than say Merional) and its over in a flash......was also worried it might upset my wee embies and again not at all - all I have done is ice up alot and have it done standing up........once its done I'm actually a bit embarrased about making all the fuss for nothing......rest easy.

For info the nurse seemed to indicate if you go for the finer needle option which you may hear about there is a bit of a debate as to whether is so effective

Gini
x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reassurance, particularly from Lukey and Gini.  I am such a big girls blouse  .  Bit mad at the clinic this morning, had to wait ages for my form to take round to the blood place, and had dh with me and he kept looking at his watch and humphing, which just made me madder and madder at him.  Anyway, didn't have to wait long for the IM teach in, so wasn't so bad in the long run.  Have sent dh off to Shadwell to pick up 2 weeks worth of Gestone and more heparin as secret punishment.  He is being so wet about doing these injections, keeps whining 'I don't want to hurt you'.  Doh. 

Anyway, lets pray for a nice healthy level today.  My HPT was noticeably darker, so I am choosing to be reassured for now, although spotting is heavier.

Lukey, 3 more days hon.  What are you watching today?  Go on make me jealous.  I am running a workshop this afternoon and it is already looking like a shambles and I am not looking forward to it at all.

Nico, good move avoiding Oxford St.

Dolly - hope you managed to keep occupioed yesterday, and well rested.  Whats your plan for toady - Tv, DVD, reading, repeat?

Nell - very wise words chick.  How was dh sounding last night?

Lily - hope you have a fabulous holiday, v jealous of you travelling business class too!  Resort sounds ideal.

She - I'm not sure the progesterone level counts for much - mine was very high on my monitoring cycle (50 something), but now its a bit on the low side and I'm having the Gestone injections anyway.  As long as you O'd thats all that matters.  Are you Long protocol?  Will you be starting sniffing soon?  Seems like a lifetime ago for me, but only 6 weeks.

Must dash, I have cuticles to chew!

Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Senc -watching some DVD that DH chose (he chooses them all of course    ) - about Iraq - with Jake G*%^%###al or whatever his name is (the dark one from Brokeback Mountain)...so that's bound to be cheery  . Went to see about who can deliver our tree as it is going to be massive! - bought a nice wreath for the door and had a lovely latte out and about...now in the for the day as it is so blowy (bbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrr). Hoping the levels are lovely and that DH has clamed down a bit. Stuff the workshop.

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmm, think I'd rather have a nice rom com, but each to their own!

I used to look forward to Murder She Wrote while I was off - so truly awful it was almost good!

Honest, I can be intellectual and interested in the real world sometimes, I don't always watch drivel!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

OMG - a tornado in Kensal Rise (houses damaged and everything) - ARE YOU OK NICO?? Have texted you too


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

shop is fine tv crew out side shop Am going home to ck house at lunch time the chamberlayne road is at the end of our road .

thank you ill up daye later


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

SO GLAD - hope house is OK - seems from the pics that, if you are off that rd, you should be fine...PHEWEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Blimey, one of the windows in our office blew in - fortunately no one hurt.  Hmm, don't think this is a safe environment for an embie - I should go HOME


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Senc - any news on the levels?


----------



## Maggie09 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello, I've just completed my first cycle of ICSI (which failed - put 2 good grade 6-cell embies back at 3 day). I'm 36, have minimal endrometriosis and occasional cycsts on ovaries, and a protein C deficiency in my blood. My husband has below averag seman quality. I was only going to give IVF the one try, but am now finding myself yearning for another go (husband against it tho). Anyway, If I do it again, I want to do a blastocyst transfer, as this seems a lot more successful. Can anybody recommend any good clinics/conultants in the south of the UK or London that do this?
M xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Thought you were all joking about the tornado so took a peek at the bbc website, wow nico hope your house is ok and sency get home at once, that kind of thing can't be good for you, neither can the workshop!
dolly i did watch the whole prog, felt so sad for the older couple who were at the lister, the place seems miles apart from argc in terms of comfort/privacy/noise/time the drs spend with you- She is it really like that there?  Felt annoyed with the woman who got to 12wks and realised she wasn't going to be genetically related to the babe, but I felt she was the kind of person who would annoy me in everyday life about other things too.  As lily has said she needs to get over it and get on with it, it's all her own doing, no-one just put a donor egg embryo in her uterus without asking if it was ok so she should stop the moaning.
lukey 3 more sleeps for you, are you doing any home testing?
nell you're right, sometimes in all of this we lose sight of the fact thatw e ahve our dh/dps and thats what we started out with, there were never any guarantees.  Arwen from the potentials and newbies board wrote something lovely to that effect on the 'icsi negatives' thread which always puts it in perspective for me.
Hello Maggie, sorry to hear about your recent cycle, there are quite a few clinics in london where they have success with blast transfers, argc, the lister, woking, bourn hall.  have you tried the HFEA website to get an idea of success rates etc?  Then its worth ringing around a few clinics and asking them to send out some info. do you have any frozen embryos from the recent cycle?

egg
xxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi all

nico - hope your house is ok - very scary stuff.

sency - go home immediately! flying windows not good. Re the gestone - i'd agree with the others, didn't mind it at all. If at all poss get DP or a friend to do it in your bum (rather than you doing it yourself in your thigh) - a nurse here on FF told me that it's best if it's in your bum rather than your thigh (something to do with the depth of the muscle in your bum). I had a combination of best friend and district nurse at local gp practice (DP being great at many things, needles apparently not one of them - agree with you about how irritating tho...)

lukey - hope you are doing ok with the waiting. 

Am over the moon - just got cancellation appointment for december 22nd at argc. DP can't make that day (picking up his ma for xmas - she's 90 and doesn't take well to changes to arrangements, bless her). Clinic didn't seem to think that would be a problem him not being there for that one. Best early xmas present i could have wished for...

Sue xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Yippee Sue - great stuff! You can def go on your own - make sure you've got all your facts with you! Will you get Day 1 before then, cos of you do, whip to your GP's and get your bloods done there before, to take with you?

Lukey

xxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thx lukey - hate to sound dense, but is day 1s the blood test taken on day 1 of period? And should i get the FSH etc done again while i'm about it do you think? Any other tests its worth getting done by gp beforehand?

i guess i should get period any minute - today is 28 days since d&c so i guess I'm due today but no sign of it (think it's prob normal to be late after d&c) - will make gp apointment for tomorrow just in case i think...

Sue xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Mmm - just thought though...as you have only just had the D&C, do you think you might want to wait for your system to sort itself for a month? ie wait another month before doing the bloods to get your more usual reading? You could do this with ARGC straight after the appt when you get your next Day 1? If you do decide to go ahead - they will want FSH, LH, Oestradiol and Prolactin taken on Day 1 (if full flow ie not 1/2 days bleeding) or Day 2 (I did this) - either is fine. You also need to show : Rubella immunity, that you have no HIV/no HeP B&C..... and they ask you to have a full blood count done....think you can do these any time.

PHEW - seems only yesterday I was doing all that!

L

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks so much lukey - was wondering the same myself. Yes, think it makes sense to wait maybe as can't imagine i will lose any time by doing it that way (neurotically aware of 44th birthday looming in march...). I guess things will be a bit all over the shop still, was only 7 wks pg, so not so very long since the ivf drugs really.

As DP put it, I'm like a rat up a drainpipe about all this - want to get onto it NOW! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Know how you feel - hang on in there though...like you say, you won't have lost any time - it just might cost you a wee bit more that's all. Really sorry about the m/c - you must be heartbroken...

xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

windy here and big storm clouds gathering. Been doing training today so have been putting out fires with the fire station crew and other interesting things, NOT!!

Finished on time and now chilling for an hour before digging out my paper rubbish ready for bin day. What an exciting life I lead huh!!

Cramping all day today, pigging annoying....


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Waful whats been going on everywhere wit hthe weather today..hope everyone is ok.

Been used to getting my' instructions' call from ARGC lunchtime ish but still waiting today (4.05) been expecting a 'doible trouble ' day since Wednesday but unless they tell me to come back today still is unlikely.Don't think EC will be some time over the weekend at this rate
Love to all
Molly Mo


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Girls

Looking for some advice. When do you normally have the hysteroscopy done if you are on a short protocol. I've been leaving msgs to make an appt since Mon and had no answer. Getting a bit worried as wanted to start short protocol cycle at next AF which should be a week tomorrow. When I had my ovulation scan the doctor said usually have hyster within the first few days of cycle but I'm a bit worried that that is OK when starting long protocol but not short. 

Do most people have the hysteroscopy? At first I hadn't planned to but since then I was told it was worthwhile from the mapping of uterus perspective. 

Anyone help?

Luv
SPR


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Spring

Obviously you need to check the reason why they want you having a hysto as we are all prob different etc?...but I had short protocol and I needed to have the hysto at least 10 days before AF (sorry hun). I would speak to the main reception (option zero) about it and check?...as they helped me with some hysto questions (as well as Jenny the lovely lady on the hysto line). I think you are right; it is different for LP.

Hope you get on OK...

Lukey

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi springtime welcom I have also been calling to book my HISTOLOADSOFMONY HLM as we call it , I will try again tomorrow hope you here from them soon.

I have been back to my house and its fine but we are just a street away from the house that lost its side poor people coming home to that 

Have had lots of fire men around all day (very nice) lots of reporters and film crews .

DH has got the  and holly for the house so i will go home to santas grotto tonight 
have i told you how much I HATE christmas.

be back I have fashion edditor of vouge mag in salon so better go and do my what i do best and talk to her..
pip pip
from the windy city


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good and bad news.  Beta went up from 54 to 101 which is great, but progesterone has gone down.....so 150mg of Gestone tonight.  I think that's 2 jabs - a full one and a half one?  Yikes, no gentle introduction for me then.  And pessaries as well.  And clexane doubled and Aspirin.

Nico - glad your house is OK Scrooge, don't you love Christmas for the cooking at least?

Sorry Molly - but I only had double bloods for 2 days and triggered night of the seconf double bloods.  Prob won't make EC over the weekend tho, I agree.

Great news on the appointment Sue.

Hi Springtime.  What a lovely name on a night like this!

         Sency


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Great news Dolly! What happens now?I've never had a frostie either!

Little Nell if it's any help my Fred (FSH) this month was 19 and i got a bfp but its early days still xxx

Miss the thread but i'm SO busy at the moment so much for resting up! I went to the masters at Royal Albert Hall last night- only saw 2 out of 3 matches and still didnt get home til 12:45am...wiped...

tired huh Lukey? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...might be a good sign..everything crossed x

Nico are you starting in Jan? x


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Please dont worry Sency...I don't know anything about any of my levels...and 'to repeat myself' if you only had a pee stick you wouldn't know anything xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Gang

Glad to hear everyone is well, and not been blown away  

I agree with all your comments about the women on Prof Tash, I can't believe she said I hadn't thought of the consequence!!!! 

Hi Spring sorry can't help you I'm afraid as I was on LP.

Maggie, egg is right have a look at the HFEA site and compare the stats, but I'm ARGC all the way  

Lukey, please moan and groan as much as you like about the 2ww, there is nothing worst in my mind and we have all been there so please feel free.  

Molly, I hope you get the call soon  

Lily, your hols sound great, business class to boot how wonderful, we are off to Dubai on the 28th Dec so at least we will be a little warm too  

Sue, Great news about your appointment, it'll be here in no time.  

Nell, I hope you manage to have your chat with DH tonight and that he is feeling a bit better, although I'm not sure about the music thing 

Sency, Great news about your levels, I am lucky enough to have both the Cyclogest and the Gestone too as my Progesterone was quite low to start with , my DP does the Gestone in my bum, but when I was away at a conference last week I did it in my thigh, when I picked up my last perscription the chemist gave me blue needles instead of the green and to be honest I found they hurt much more that the larger ones, I also put on a bit of Emla cream which I think is great.

She, good luck with the Crimbo shopping, I hope the wind has calmed down by tomorrow.

Loubs, try not to get too stressed at work, you need to look after yourself  

Dolly, I hope you are taking it easy.

Nico, Try calling the clinic about 11.00am you may have a better chance of speaking to someone then.

Hi Welshie, I hope you are OK, pop back soon.

K, Thanks for the text, I'll speak to you soon.

I had my 10 week scan yesterday and it was fantastic, I could see so much, the little fellas were waving their little arms and legs around   I still have the other clot, which the doc thinks will work it's way out within the next week or so, which I am not looking forward to   .  I got the results back from my NKC test that I had last week and my results have gone up, so Mr T is deciding if I need another session of Ivig and will let me know in the next day or so.  I'm still being sick most days, but I'm taking that as a good sign.

Take care all and Hi to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Louby- that was my progesterone level. My FSH was 12 this month. Am due a lower one next, higher Jan and lower Feb if it follows the pattern so far. Seems my left ovary may need the bigger boot!!


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi girls,

Nico...so glad your house is fine, what a nightmare for the people round the corner!

Sency...Thats great that your beta was up.Its so good too that they monitor your progesterone and are able to still keep 'managing' your hormones and 'tweeking' your meds.Please don't worry.

Dolly...great news about your frostie!

They rang in end and dh has had to go back to clinic to get more merional as back to 600 tonight BUT they did say my bloods were consistently going up and thats probably why I have not been asked back in a day.Blood test and scan tomorrow first thing so will know more then.

Molly Mo
x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Read yours after posted mine...Melmac... so lovely to you are doing so well, have never 'spoken' you before so working backwards now...hello and congratulations! 
Molly Mo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Loubs

yes af around the 20th so im on short protocol so should be knocked up by valentines day


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi to you too Molly, I'm glad to hear everything is going well, good luck with the scan tomorrow. I know it is a bit of a nightmare when you are waiting for news of EC but I'm sure it won't be too long now, I was day 14 I think when I had mine.  So, you never know you may get in for Sunday  

Try to take it easy and have another hot chocolate   

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Just a quickie as pizaa to do (v bad but YUM)

Oh Nico you had me in stitches with your knocking up comment   
Great news on the scan Mel - re: the IVIG - do whatever you need to I say!   
Senc - FANTASTIC - gestone is fine - give us your verdict afterwards?!!   
Yeah Loubs - take it easy - YOU ARE PREGNANT!   
Nell - you know so much about your own body, I am ashamed to be in your company (I'm not worthy...  )
Dol - where are you today - R U OK?!!   
Molly - all sounds fine to me!  

Still shaking from the 6pm ritrodine..........still, pizza is massive so should have no problem guiding it towards my big gob...  

LOL

Lukey

xxx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Little Nell- Doh!

How exciting Mel, glad all's good!x

Ok Ok..I consider myself told off! Have a good nights ladies i'm off to crash on t' sofa xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

that's more like it.........


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- that will be the control freak in me


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Supposed to be chatting to DH. Online and on my tod. No text and no DH


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi just got home from work but had to walk the long way as my road is closed one end
we are so so so lucy that our house and shop are both fine.

house looks like harrods christmas fair all twinkly with candles lit on firplace and holly has been all twisted up the banesters in the hall way DECK the halls and all that But the best thing was the snogging berrys (mistle toe) has a big kiss from DH And JJ when i got home

Mel  good news.

as for the rest of you i have to go back and read I have not got a clue what is going on.

love nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico-sounds lovely. Need pics.....glad that house and shop were not involved in the madness of today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Girls, hope you're all well.

Nico, glad to hear your house and shop are ok.. it's hard to believe it is london when you see the mess on the news.

Nell, hope DH calls soon.

Sency, great news on your levels, hope you find the gestone jabs ok.

Lukey, you're right those ritrodine tablets do make you a jittery don't they.... my heart keeps racing.

Molly, you're nearly there now! You're so lucky you haven't been in and out 2 or 3 times a day... i found it exhausting!

Mel, glad to hear your scan went well... how lovely it must be to see them dancing around!

My tummy is still a bit sore... (it is finally beginning to ease up a bit otherwise I would be on the phone to the clinic), it got bad again after I had the pregnyl jab on Tuesday... I've got to have another one tomorrow so hope it's ok by then... I'm so glad I didn't go into work - just don't think I could have managed it (definitey wouldn't be able to fit into my trousers!).

Is there anything good on the TV tonight?

Dolly x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nothing on the box tonite
but on my table will be

butternut (i cook a lot of them) cubed with butter and nutmeg with ribbon pasta and cream and wilted spinich I;m starving  , just waiting for water to boil for pasta
and i took out the pumkin seeds and have toasted them with sea salt to sprinkle on the top.

that all folks I don't do puddings much .

nico

Oh and I have gone off the girl i have employed to replace Nat she has driven me mad all day


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Internet down where DH is.   Had quick chat on mobile. I know where my next job will be and now we have to hope that he gets the job that allows us to be together. There are 2 options, so whilst there is a preference, either one will do! I think DH has realised maybe he has bitten off more than he can chew with going back to work so soon. I have asked him to seriously consider the advice he has been given to date before his review next week. Sound like a right controlling freak don''t I? I just think going through it apart is just not right and is not helping him at all....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

poor you nell..... by th way what is the worm doing  at bottom of post

cd 22 8dpo

?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico, that is a visible expression of my obsessiveness....I chart on a different website that I joined years ago and they do tickers for your cycle.

I am on cycle day 22 and am 8 days post ovulation....

I know- I am a SADDO!! If you double click the globe on the left of my name, or under it, then you will see just how sad I really am..


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nell, you don't sound like you are being controlling at all, just a very good li'll wifey.  Fingers crossed for things working out so you two can spend a decent amount of time together.  The stuff with the firemen sounded fun.

Dolly, you know the answer, more and more and more fluids!

OK OK OK the gestone wasn't nearly as bad as I thought.  Emla cream is bloody brilliant.  I did them myself in the thigh.  Only bit I found really difficult was moving the plunger.  One of them I couldn't get it to pull back at all and in desperation just decided to go ahead and inject, and on both pushing it in was a real effort.  OMG, am I a weedy weakling as well as a big cowardy custard?  I assume its normal for a tiny bit of the fluid to leak out when you withdraw the needle along with a little bleeding?

Worn out with all the nervous tension though.....off to bed soon I think.  Watching murder in paradise


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sency- normal for a drop to be there. You can try removing the needle part way and pausing a little before fully withdrawing. This allow the skin/fat etc to close together and stop it leaking out. A drop is a teeny amount, it just looks like more!

Oh and the fire stuff was fun, I got to use every fire extinguiser known to man....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Tired beyond belief...grumpy and missing dh...Promise to be more lively tomorrow. More work and then work on sat too...bah....

Night chickadees.... 

  to us all...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Why so grumpy Nellster - not like you.  Had a lovely evening with best mate and DH turned up which was nice but had a massive fight when we got home.  don't even know wot about - gaaah
Nell, when r u coming over to blighty for mini break? Spare room is all ready  
Nico, glad your house is safe - that's global warming for you I guess - geez

Off tomorrow  thank goodness.  Shopping for moi as well as obligatory crimbo stuff - zzzzzz  

How is everyone?  No doubt all tucked up in bed.

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am amazed by your typing skills, I sadly do not have that ability and it often looks like keyboard carnage.   Grumpy cos I am tired. Only had one day off in last 2 weeks. I have a stack off next week...but I need them now!!! DH is not doing too good and I just want him home. Selfish me. Offer of a mini break sounds like heaven, will see when that might be poss....you may regret that 

Work better not be hard work today


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning everyone.

Thank goodness it's Fa Fa Fa Friday!  Whooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

DH has made me a nice cuppa - lovely  

Morning Nellster - sorry that you are so tired.  How come only one day off?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

It is done over a month, hence I work only 2 days next week!! Weird but at least I can do my secret santa/bran tub shopping soon...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Off to work, later dudes...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

That's great! You can catch up on your sleep too  

Have a good day dudette


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

She - what are you doing up at 6 on your day off? You mad woman..... 

Senc - glad the carnage was not too bad - yep a little leakage and bloodage is fine  

Nell - hope DH is Ok when you tlak to him later hun   

Well me and the lovely Mr Lukey have been married 6 years today at 3.30pm.........so will get big tree to celebrate later (he has to use this lap top when working from home so I will be on and off   )

LOL all

Lukey

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy anniversary Mr and Mrs Lukey!!  Will you be going out later tonight?

Mm, woke up improbably early for some unfathomable reason.  Still, have tons to do so I'd better get cracking!

Sency, well done.  Sounds rather grim - I wouldn't have been able to do it!

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mr and mrs Lukey

both end of my street are blocked by young good looking police men so Im off to chat them up so i can get to work and not have to walk half a mile out of my way.

may have some housr guests as local cafe called brilliant kids  have lost top of house she is single with 2 children so have offered her top floor of our house, its the last thing i need this weekend as working sat sun mon tues wed thurs fri sat sun and so on.

I am off to see mad friend in a panto to nite in hamersmith for charity.

be back laters


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Morning!

Lukey,







. Are you going out tonight to celebrate?

She, enjoy your day off.. happy shopping!

Nell, hope your day at work's not too bad...

Nico, you're such a good person offering a family place to stay.

Sency, glad the gestone injection went ok... it's quite normal for a little bit to come out afterwards... well it always did with me anyway!

I wonder what exciting things lay in store for me today.... oh yes nothing!!! Actually I might be brave and venture out for a walk around the Dock... oohhh the excitement!

love to all
Dolly x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nico, really sweet of you offering shelter to your homeless neighbours  How lovely.

Have just managed to scrape the car as I was parking it on the drive - great start to the day...

Dolly, don't know how you can prefer the gestone. Sency's description of last night administration made me rather queasy.

Mr and Mrs Lukey







- have a lovely day today.


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy anniversary Lukey!

may trigger tonight and EC Sunday, they confirming this morn......

Molly mo


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

How exciting Molly.  Hope you trigger tonight!  

Dolly, am being a lazy cow so far - shopping online at the mo.  Have already bought 2 pressies though and have sourced something for the inlaws too.  Just waiting on DH's go-ahead


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm being v. lazy today... am still in my PJs!!!!  I haven't bought one single thing for Christmas yet...... actually that's a lie.. I did order a hamper on line for my sister (and my mum and dad who are spending christmas with them) in Tasmania and her family.  I haven't got a clue on what to get my inlaws... hoping DH will come up with some inspirational ideas.....!!!!

I might venture down to Oxford Street early next Friday morning after I've done my blood test - to take my mind off the result!

Molly, hope you get the go-ahead to trigger tonight!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have not done any xmas shopping and not sure when i will I may have to go to Brent Cross one night..

rain here all day so far

DH doing private clients so he is out of salon all day One of my staff just got a £90 tip better  get a lower top and and do my bit.

maybe i should shop on line ??

have sent text to welshi and now i'm worried has any one herd from her

nicoo


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Dolly - still in pjs!  I like your style!! Crimbo shopping is so difficult.  Am hoping to get the in-laws an organic champers and smoked salmon hamper from Daylesford Organics.  They also do an christmas warmth hamper with organic chestnuts and a chestnut roaster with a bottle of red wine and mulled wine spices.  Have already bought 2 of them  

Think I need to make a bacon buttie to get rid of the lingering hangover then go out.

Be careful about Oxford Street - it's rather manic!

Yeah, online's the way to go Nico - wrapped and delivered to boot!  (But too easy to spend tons of money). £90 tip!! Must have been one happy punter.  Wonder if Lukey has heard from Welshie?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

She  just called ARGC to book HLM still no call back from Mondays mesasage I wouldn't mind but the tell you you need this and need that and then you cant even book in you would think that at over £1000 per HLM they could afford a receptionist to answer the phone should I go through to the main reception Its just I always feel they are too busy to talk to me .

But we love the ARGC as they make us baby's so just better sit and wait for my call 

and as Take that Say y have a little Patience


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

nico67 said:


> and as Take that Say y have a little Patience


  

If you left a message on Monday then they should have gotten back to you by Wednesday.... I'd try to call them in the afternoon again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Thnx for lovely messages ladies - DH and I will be cuddling on the sofa (again!) tonight with delic food inside us...

Nico   lovely about the other family...def ring the reception
She - get yourself outside woman  
Dol - you have every right to be in your PJs  
I had a text from Welshie about a week ago and she said she was fine and would be back soon..Hi Welshie!
Mol - great news about tonight - hope it happens! 

Just watching Love Acually - I LOVE that film...keep trying to analyse every feeling I have and they are as follows :

Boobs - NOWT
Tum - maybe the odd twinge (or is that my imagination?  )
Really am being positive but also have to remember that have not been lucky so far so would be very lucky if it works etc...blah blah

Later

Lukey

xx

xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Stop analysing Lukester - and there is no reason why lady luck shouldn't smile on you this time  
Have now done the grocery shopping - thank you ocado.  
Waiting for the weather to improve before venturing out - so there!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

am also horribly bah humbug about xmas this year. Trying to snap out of it (but generally failing). It's going to be a xmas eve dash round town i guess...

lukey - keep optimistic, odds are this will be your time

she - would be lost without ocado (dont care if its v expensive, even with argc looming...). Also scraped car this morning on bl**dy great tree down at side of road. Must be catching

nico - good woman for taking in family, have you heard back from argc yet?

sency - glad the injections gone ok - no joy with DP doing it then?

nell - hope you're feeling a bit happier

Funny question i know - but anyone know if there's a cat in hell's chance of parking around argc? (not that i'm over-excited about appointment 2 weeks away...) Can get train in from brighton to kings x but am tempted to drive (lazy cow). Also do you think would be good idea to take best friend with me as partner substitute? It all sounds very confusing by reading this thread and wondering if it might help to have someone else there? Did any of you go alone for first cons and regret it, or are they good at being clear? 

hi to everyone else 

Sue xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Sue - you can def park but you will need to load the meter as your appt will run over (ie you will need to wait!)...I drove a few times but have to say it' so busy it takes ages (and it's Christmas now etc) - train  is v easy indeed. If you come into Victoria, 2 stops to Oxford Circus, then 10 mins walk. Much less stressful! Take some-one if you want - you just need to be sure you can ask absolutely everything in front of them?

L

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks for the info lukey - sensible to do the train then

best friend has done bum injections during last pg and put up with ENDLESS discussions/tears, so would be fine with her (DP prob relieved, squeamish as he is  )

Sue xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sue93   I would go and buy a dicterphone and take a list of things you want to ask and write every thing down I wish I had taped my appointment so I could listen again to what was said 

If you really want to drive you can park out side my house or shop (FREE ) and get the tube 15min to baker street its kensal rise (you may have hered about us on the news ha ha )
or just let the train take the strain.

very quiet  on the rise today and my feet are cold

still no call back#

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, Nell has been let off early, apparently I was meant to work to 6pm today but some one got it wrong on this shift board so they relented.   I have done a little food shopping and got a stocking filler for DH. We are not doing pressies this year as we will be broke paying for treatment. I got him a wind up LED torch for the car. I got one yesterday and loved it so much, thought it was really useful as never need worry about batteries running out.   I think I must have a bloke brain. I actually asked for a dyson for my birthday....
Lukey- congrats on the anniversary. Just think back over all that lovin'- yeah


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

MY HLM  15th jan yippy x x x x


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

thank the LORD


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

though - just thought..don't want to panic you Nico but if you're on short protocol, did you check with them whether you need to have HLM 10 days before AF?? (does this work out) - would hate for you to get nearer the time and find out it's at the wrong time etc

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Its fine I told her AF is about 23rd of the month I would have thought she would no if i was short or long protocol? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?  one would hope so any way


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nico

Glad that the house and salon are OK.  We sat in the office in Chiswick yesterday lunchtime watching the storm clouds roll across.

As for HLM, I would double check.  They always told me about sniffing every time I spoke to them when it stated in my notes that I was injecting - Had to correct them every time.

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

What another lazy day I've had... 

Lukey, the last few days are the hardest aren't they... please try and keep up your PMA - you've done so well so far!

Nico, HOORAY!!!  I bet that is a weight off your mind!

Nell, enjoy your early day!

Sue, I went to my consultation on my own.. but I do think it is quite a good idea to have an extra pair of ears if you can, as so much is covered while your there and it's a lot to take in.  Plus it's company while you're waiting!  If your train goes to KX I would just catch that then the tube to Baker Street which is only a couple of stops and then a short walk.  I only drove in a couple of times and that was usually on a sunday morning when I had to have my daily blood test and of course it's easier to park on a sunday.

I'm venturing out of my pit this evening and going down the pub for something to eat with DH....!  You wouldn't believe how excited I am...!!  I haven't stepped out of the door since I got home from my ET on Tuesday!

love to all
Dolly x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have just called to ck and left a message about short long ect.... i am cold


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Nico, love your little cold man... he's so cute!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Dol - have a lovely evening out and about  

Still getting a few tummy twinges on one side - what REALLY IS going on in there??!!!     

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW- it is really windy over here...Keep expecting tree to come crashing down anytime, they are bending over so much.

SHe- I checked where I MIGHT be living next Summer and I can get that food delivery thing- cool. I am pleased...DH might not be!! What else did you buy today.

Lukey- tummy twinges, hmmm no more beans for you  

Nico -HLM yeah


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nell  will you still be in germany lets hope you will have to get nappys delivered too


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girls, just a quickie as I'm about to get in the car, and I don't want to be throwing up on you lovely ladies  I just wanted to wish you all a great weekend. Ill pop back on probably tomorrow to catch up more.
Take care all.
XXX


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico, nope I will be in UK and about an hour from London by train. So easy peasy....just glad to be going back. I like Germany but living with DH is EVERYTHING. 
Just heard an awful bang crash, need to go check outside. DH kill me if his precious car gets tree decoration.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

BE CAREFUL NELL


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ah but I have my trusty torch at least..if things go pear shaped. I am NOT going out tonight.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- do you have a special recipe for lamb shanks? Just pondering some cooking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

OH NO!!! DH has just rung.. he is still at work and doesn't look like he's going to make it home in time to go to the pub ......








... but my wonderful brother has agreed to take me to the pub instead!!









.. I really need to get out of here!!!!!

Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- wow that is a long day DH puts in. Good ol' bro though. Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Nell, I've got a great lamb shanks recipe... but it involves marinading the shanks in red wine overnight.....I can dig it out if you're interested...

DH is working on the firm's annual report at the moment.. and he's having to really put the hours in. 

I knew my brother would step in... you don't need to ask him twice to go to the pub!!!!  But for the moment he's my HERO!!!!!

Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ooh yes dolly, that would be great...no rush.  I am hoping to get DH to bring some over when he drives back. I love them and have never tried (cooking) them before. Thanks 
Edited because I am a muppet. Must be tiredness!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow - pages and pages of chitter chatter! Glad to see everyone's fine and dandy 
Nellster, I spent a small fortune  Went straight to Selfriddges and bought a pair of boots, scented candles and some face cream and make up. No more self shopping for a while for me - I've been far too self indulgent!

Here's one of Delia's lamb shank recipes

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/braised-lamb-shanks-with-cannellini-beans,1477,RC.html

/links


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Nell, I've PM'd you a couple of Lamb Shank recipes...

Had a lovely chicken and stilton burger with chunky chips at my local pub... my brother had chicken satay and had to send it back because it was horrible... poor thing! Mine was delicious... feeling v. fat now though!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello girlies

Been in departments Christmas conference and drinks do all day, yawn.  Beta gone up to 160 today, yippee, still on 2 gestone jabs though, back Sunday for another blood test.

Lukey and Mr, Happy Anniversary you two li'll lurve birds.

Dolly, mmmmmm burger sounds yum

Nico - excellent HLM booked!

Nell - thanks for tip about taking the needle half way out then waiting - seemed to help the leakage a bit.

She - yep, you know how to shop!!

Sorry everyone else, too knackered to read back more.

Sency xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like all's going great with your beta rising Sency!  2 jabs  Omigod!

Dolly, sounds like you had a lovely time down the pub.  Your bruv's a star!

Congrats Nico.  Good to have a date in the diary!  Can't wait for chicago results - I'll then know which proto I'll be on and when I can start.

Off now to watch Rossy. 

C u all tomorrow.
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- excellent shopping skills. I did some major damage in the clinique section when i was in london.... they had bonus time....I always figure I deserve it. Payment for all those jabs and dildocams!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

Long day for me had late nite at mad panto Mother goose up the amazon all for charity,.

roll on happy hour in the saalon

love nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning

Nellster, where abouts will you be living next summer then?  Bet you can't wait!

Nico, how was Mother Goose?

What is everyone up to today?  DH and I are meeting a couple of friends and their other halves for a nice long lunch at the Oxo Tower.  Am already fretting about what to wear as one of the girlies always looks fabulous


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- will be near Stonehenge area. Today I am mostly at work- till 12.30 and then I am out of here like a shot. Then washing, ironing and some dysoning of the house. Tonight and tomorrow I want to start decorating for Crimbo so it is done when DH comes back. We have a tree in a big tub at front of house so I am going to crimbo light it like a loon!! Maybe some baking too....oh and ice cream eating.
As for looking cool- green is the new black dah-link. Sleek and sophisticated but comfy...anything that fits that is my choice!! Nah but really...wear something that makes you feel good and then you look good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

She - I think a nice all-in-one green body stocking will have your friend seething with jealousy!  
Nelst - Xmas stuff sounds good - when is DH back then? Nr stonehenge will be beautiful... 
Nico - sounds like a carry on film that panto!  
Senc - GREAT news about the levels - long may it continue   (see you in the Q on Sunday maybe? - I'll be the one crying hysterically...)
Dol - even at 9am today your dinner last night sounds lovely! Hope you enjoyed breaking free from the 2WW shackles!   - back to work on Monday?  
Mol - did you get the call to trigger?  

Well - we had lovely evening in our lurve-in, apart from at 7ish when I had an emotional breakdown and was sobbing like a good-un. A few AF type twinges - still there - so felt quite doom and gloom - not too bad today but preparing myself just in case....one day to go til this waiting misery is over...

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey-I am weak, I would so be POAS by now....but that is just me... and not a recommendation or medical opinion!

As for DH coming back- depends on whether he feels he needs to red card it next week...TBC. Either way he is home for Xmas...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Nelst - it's weird - I know I decided ages ago not to do an HPT .....and now that the time is here I still have no urge whatsoever!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am just pants- and really, really hate surprises...it is the control freak in me- hehe!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Woah, Lukie, do you test tomorrow? 

Trouble with those all in one things is the potential for camel hoof


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ah, now I actually know what that is now... and it is yukky!! Did you know there is a website dedicated to celebrity camelhoof moments? Yes- really.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

http://cameltoe.org/celebrity.html

I was sent this link, and there are some *ahem* rather weird shots on there so be warned!

/links


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lukester, I might not be around much this weekend, so I just wanted to get in early and wish you all the best for tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for a great result          

Hello to everyone else

Lilyx


----------



## Maggie09 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join your thread?
I've just had my first failed ICSI attempt at Chelsfield BMI (Natasha, I see you've been treated there too!).  I was pleased with my treatement there, but have decided if I do it again, I will try for a blastocyst transfer next time, as the results seem a lot better.  As Chelsfield aren't licenced to do this, i'm going to book a consultation with the ARGC, as their stats seem brill (just got the small task of convincing hubby to go for a second attempt first....!).
Can anybody recommend a good consultant at the ARGC?
M x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

maggie hi welcome Im at work so can not do a proper hellowgood morning and welcom

Nell my mummy and daddy are near stonhenge In Salisbury xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Maggie, as I understand it there is Mr T is the consultant. All results and tests are passed before him no matter which doctor you see. I had my initial consult and saw a lovely chap, but have since spoken to a variety of them about what happens next and results etc. They all work to Mr T, so choice isn't really relevant. Hope that makes sense and welcome!

This article is quite helpful and interesting http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2001290023-2006250221,00.html


----------



## Maggie09 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thankyou Nell.  V interesting article.  Have emailded it to DH!  The fact that the ARGC is a stones throw from his office may tempt him in for a second try at IVF.....!
Do you know how long roughly you have to wait for a consultation?  
Just about to put up xmas tree.  Quite hard to get in to the xmas spirit when you're recovering from a BFN.  At least I can DRINK at a xmas party tonight !


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi Maggie Welcome - so sorry about the BFN

You won't get a choice of Doc but they are all nice! Be prepared a busy busy clinic and daily visits when you start (also be ready for much higher costs but much higher stats too!) I be,lieve there is a 3 month wait but you can get lucky with a cancellation.

Good Luck and welcome to this lovely thread with all it's mad girls...me the maddest and the most insane of the lot at the mo, as testing tomorrow! (1st go at ARGC) EEEEEEEeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk (not too hopeful)


LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## Maggie09 (Nov 22, 2006)

Daily visit - oh my God!  Just as well i'm not working at the moment.  I suppose that's why thei success rates are higher - they keep a closer eye on you.
BEST OF LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!!!! 
M x


----------



## Maggie09 (Nov 22, 2006)

Meant to ask - I see there is another ARGC thread on the ICSI boards.  Am new to this, so how does it work?  Do I join that thread separately, or is it roughly the same people anyway?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

There is another thread, this one was smaller and more manageable to get to know folk though and we ? do not need ICSI this time.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Lukey, here is some good luck for tomorrow:

                                                 
I have everything crossed for you.
Lots of Love Mel xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi girls, 

hi Mel!!!

thanks for the travel info (bit ahead of myself i know). Will stick to train i think (but tempted by nico's offer, would have to pop in and get my roots sorted if I'd done that ).

Maggie - i sent a (pleading) covering letter with the form and got my cancellation for 22nd dec within a couple of weeks of sending it. I rang about once a week just checking, and she called me back in the end. They seem really friendly on reception.

Lukey - those AF twinges really are normal if you have a BFP (had them with both my BFPs and was convinced it was all over, and got loads of reassuring posts on FF saying same). GOOD LUCK TOMORROW. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

hi everyone else

Sue xxx


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry for being quiet - didn't realise quite how much it would take out of you!  On day 12 of stims now (well I say day 12, but haven't injected for the last 4 days! - at least it seems to make things a bit cheaper - only brought 1200 of Puregon!)  Had two scans today and actually had one done by Mr T.  He is a lovely man and made me cry by saying that in 9 months we'll have our baby!

Have a load of folicles and should be triggering either tomorrow or def Monday.  very excited now.  Does Mr T do all the ec and et?

Good luck for Lukey tomorrow - I can only imagine how she feels - I know that we'll either have a great Chistmas of really bad one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Lukey, just want to say a massive *GOOD LUCK* for your test tomorrow... I really hope you get the positive result that you deserve! My fingers are well and truly crossed for you...





































Jeanne, glad to hear that your EC is close. My ECs and ETs were done by Mr T... but I think that sometimes some of the other doctors do them.

I ventured out for the first time today (apart from the trip to the pub last night which is only at the end of the road so didn't count!), I only popped over the river to Canary Wharf to buy some Christmas cards, and I came home feeling knackered! Plus my tummy started hurting and was a bit bloated again after the pregnyl jab last night (so drinking lots of water again!). DH and I are off to a nice restaurant in Bermondsey tonight (first time we've been out for dinner in what seems like ages.. sure it's not.. just seems like it).

love to all

Dolly


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Thxn all for the good luck wishes...today has been remarkably OK - I guess because of the tears last night?! (and because Sue, your post relaxed me loads - thnx!) What a mad woman I am...

Anyway - great news Jeanne on the triggering and the cost-savings!

Hope you've all had a good weekend so far....I am off now...so as they say...until tomorrow....whatever that brings....

Lots of love you lovely girls

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- enjoy your evening out with DH.
Jeanne-wow, if Mr T said that to me he would  end up with a small blubbing heap attached to his neck!!
She- was laughing to myself today. Elvis Costello came on the radio whilst I was faffing around in the kitchen, it was "SHE",  and I had a scene in my head from Shrek all of a sudden.
Lukey- be thinking of you and DH tomorrow matey


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nellster, where do you get these links  

Dolly - you're on a roll - out 2 nights in a row! Have a lovley dinner tonight.

Awww Jeanne, have you had any double bloods yet? The daily clinic visit must be so tiring - I've only just recovered from my Tuesday's dawn visit...

Wonder if Molly was trigger happy yesterday....

Welcome to the thread of fun Maggie. So sorry about your BFN 

How's Lukester today and what mischief have you been up to?? What time are you at the clinic tomorrow?
Here's my good luck cat for you babes










Love to everyone 
*xx*


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> She- was laughing to myself today. Elvis Costello came on the radio whilst I was faffing around in the kitchen, it was "SHE", and I had a scene in my head from Shrek all of a sudden.


I see


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

No NO in a nice way, cos green people need love too


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Luko this is just for you
GODD LUCK
for tomorrow's test, am really really hoping its a bfp for you
lots of love
egg
xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm, think they cheapskated on the She-hulk


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> No NO in a nice way, cos green people need love too


Thanks doll. Nice lippy by the way 

Omigod - terrifying image of my cousin and I!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

hehe. wot you been up to today....anymore raids on the shops? I have done the square root of naff all. Now waiting to watch the end of Celebrity Strictly ballroom....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Had a lovely long lunch at the Oxo Tower with DH and some friends.  Great food and champers - do not think we will be eating anything else today!  Watching XFactor and waiting for Mr Ocado.  Ben to win!!  
It's nice to do nothing every once in a while.  Will have to return my boots as can't tuck my jeans into them - not good


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

hmm, I have a pair like that and someone said you are meant to get jeans that stop just inside the top of them, or....do as my mum suggested and cut some off and sew socks on the end to just below the boot height


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

yep, doing nothing is like a recharge for the soul. I am going to have a quality soak tonight in the bath with every bath bomb I can find...because I can!!
Oh and SHe, what did you "throw on" in the end?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> hmm, I have a pair like that and someone said you are meant to get jeans that stop just inside the top of them, or....do as my mum suggested and cut some off and sew socks on the end to just below the boot height


  

Could catch on!!

Threw on a new grey miu miu knit top, skinny black troos and my trusy red ballerina pumps. Even DH said that I looked kewl 

Long soak sounds like a fab idea. I was up till after 3am last night so a nice long bath and not too late a night is in order.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

yes- tomorrow is a LIE IN for me and no work till MON....yeeehar. Watched Brokeback Mountain this pm. Strange film


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Sorry, have been feeling a bit down in dumps.
Yes, did trigger last night, got called really late.Now nervous as to how many eggs, how many will fertilise etc etc etc...all the same stuff as normal.
Had japanese food and saw a nice film called 'the holiday' for a bit of escapism tonight but 1/film went on just a little too long and 2/was really uncomfortable in the old tum area throughout.
Anyway, due in for 08.00 in morning and apparantly 5th on list so we will see...
Hope you all well.
Lukey..............HUGE HUGE luck for tomorrow, I know no words make it easier, in a way its the worst bit but am really thinking of you and hope its the outcome you and everyone else deserve.
Jeanne.........good luck to you for your imminent EC.
Love to you all
Molly Mo
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i don't know what els to say    nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

No lie in for me.

Lukey-


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nellster - what happened?  Thought you were having nice a lie in?

Lukey my darling, thinking of you today - all my hopes are with you for a positive result.      

Sorry you are feeling so uncomfy Molly.  Best of luck with EC tomorrow - I'm sure your eggs are great.  Please do not fret hun.

Jeannette - hope you get the trigger call today.  How are you feeling?

Feeling slightly nauseous this morning.  Don't know how I'm going to get thru MIL's big birthday luncheon


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lukey         . I'm away from the studio now til tues but will borrow friends laptop to see how you're doing. thinking of you.

Sue xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

off to work 4 me no rest for me

have a nice sunny sunday

lukey  have one of my kissmas trees

          X
        XXX
      XXXXX
    XXXXXXX
    XXXXXXXX
  XXXXXXXXX
  XXXXXXXXXX
        IIII


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

SHe- after 2 weeks of getting up early my body obviously filled in the blanks this morning. Why you feeling pukey? You over indulge??


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmmm. keep checking in...anyone heard anything?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nope i keep checking too xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well if I go get some lunch, something is bound to happen whilst I am away....

Right- off to blast out some Prodigy to annoy the neighbours!! AND SCOFF of course.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry to put a downer on things girls but it's ANOTHER negative for me....was not too surprised but all the same my heart is more than a little broken....I am off to hibernate for a day or so but will bounce back I am sure - you have to don't you? You are all lovely.

Hoping you are all OK

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Lukey-I am so sorry to hear that. Tuck a few hugs from DH and me in your pocket for later. We are here if you need us.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo this is not ment to happen 

we are all here you I am baking vertual cookies for you whil I'm at work 

lots of love nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Lukey, I am so sorry that it didn't work out.. I am gutted for you and DH. 
Sending you massive hugs....








lots of love
Dolly x


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

lukey.  I am so sad for you that its not better news today, I have been thinking of you and wondering what the result was. You have been so supportive and such a positive person all throughout this and this whole ivf thing is just not fair or logical sometimes.  Great big hugs and lots of love,
E
xxxxxxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lukey my dear... life is just so damn unfair.  When you want us we'l be here for you.

Love as always hun

K xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh Lukey, I am so sorry my dear.I don't know why you have to have all this upset.From the sounds of it you are a strong person, you have to believe it will work one day.
Sending you a big hug and thinking of you
Molly Mo


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh bugger bugger bugger Lukey, there really is no justice.  I don't know anyone more suited to being a Mum than you.  I know you will bounce back hon, and we couldn't do this without you.  I really believe ARGC can get you there.

Lots of love to you and dh

Sency xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

X
        XXX
       XXXXX
     XXXXXXX
    XXXXXXXX                            X
        XXX
      XXXXX
    XXXXXXX
    XXXXXXXX
  XXXXXXXXX
  XXXXXXXXXX
        IIII 


A double KISMAS TREE for you Lukey


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Lukey 
     
Lots of Love 
Mel xxxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey, I'm so sorry. Always here for you hunny.


*xx*


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh Lukey hun.  I'm so sorry .  I hope that you take time to grieve and that you will bounce back stronger then ever.  You have been such a support to all of us over the last few months and sometimes I feel that life can be so cruel.  Your turn will come I am sure of it, and that Mr T will have some answers for you.    

Lots of love to you and DH

Lilyxx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Lurkey

I cannot say anything else than what people have already expressed, I am so sorry.  Although not having had the pleasure of meeting you, from your postings on these threads you sound like a woman who wears her heart on her sleeve and just always seems to know the right thing to say.  As I am writing this I have found myself asking 'what would of Lurkey said'?, things just seemed so right this time for you. I am sorry Lurkey.

Sam xxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Crap. Cannot believe I am blubbing at the rerun of Xfactor. How sad is that?!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Words fail me Nellster!
Have just addressed most of my xmas cards so feeling quite virtuous 

Night night
*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Monday's- yuk!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gale force winds this end with rain to follow - double yuk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi girls

Well I thought the blubbing was over for a bit then I went and read all your posts and off I went again! Thnx so much for all your kind words   (and Kismas trees!) - it sounds like a cliche but they really do help; it's just nice to know people are thinking about you. Feel OK-ish but determined not to let this ruin our Christmas.....so have decided I will cry when I want to (and where I want to - could be interesting?!) but otherwise - life goes on. Have loads to sort as we need to choose an apartment to rent as we will be moving in the 1st week of Jan, have Xmas pressies to buy and wrap, a house to clean (Nico - is your DH free?!!) and a holiday or two to plan I think  ...

Anyway back to normality as this thread is a happy place right?

Mol -did you have your EC - I think I might have seen you...what do you look like?
Senc - you did not say anything about your bloods - were they OK?
Dol - so so so hope you get what you deserve on Fri. I was telling DH about you yesterday and saying - that is one woman who HAS to get a positive this week  
Nico - have you got house-visitors as a result of the tornado?
Mel, Lilly and K - lots of love to you and your babies
She - how was the oxo tower?
Sam - your insistnce on calling me lurkey made me smile - hope you are OK
Egg - lovely as ever....thnx for your post
Nelst - how is DH?
Jeanne, Truly - how are you both? Sorry if I forgot anyone...

Lots and LOTS of love

Lukey

xxx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Lukey,I logged on esp to see how you got on xxxxxxxxxxxxx

You are so lovely and cariong,i dont know what to say...been thinking of you all weekend x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey Bless you, I would love to send over My DH get him out of my way but he is fully booked this week Managed to get away with not haveing house guest but feel a halo about my head for offering. Its a missrable day hope your OK and not on your own too much If your looking for a job you can have mine  (you get free hair) .

take it day by day How soon do you get a follow up At ARGC and do you get the man him self??

XXXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Thnx Nico - they offered to try to squeeze me in before Xmas but I said I'd rather not...need to forget it all for a bit esp as it's Christmas...so hoping they will see me early in the NY - though may have to wait longer (hopefully not). Think the great man sometimes does them but I would not expect it....free hair sounds tempting!

L

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey in the new year when I'm not a busy as i am we will have to meet up for coffee and a good gossip Please stay around on our site you are such a good communicator and a big help lets stick together .

Also have the ARGC offered any counseling at all though any stage of your TX, I did have some at Guys and found it a big help.

Back to my Christmas cards joy of being your own boss at work 

XXXX


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey, you are so good, determined to enjoy Christmas.  Get holiday planning I say, somewhere lovely and baby unfriendly.  I think its good they offered you a quick follow up, but also prob good to put it off a wee bit.

You are such a sweetie asking about my levels.  They have gone up nicely again, I am back Wed, so I am taking the extension to the 3 day interval as a good sign.  Long way to go still of course.

Sending you loads of virtual hugs,

Sency xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

i went on a cruise after last cycle, and it was lovely. Pamper time is in order for lukey...get stuck into some serious MEMEMEMEME time...


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Lukey, you are a star and a real source of strength, bless you.
I did have EC, had 11 collected, 9 fertilised and wait to hear from here on.I have long ish brown straight hair, wore my glasses yesterday, jeans and a lilac v neck jumper and hubbie is fairly big, was in jeans i think and bald head (sounds ever so nice doesn't he but he is..)
When do you think you saw me?
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Molly - I did see you! I was sat on one of the chairs in the hall waiting for my blood from when they called you and DH to go down...remember your DH from that description!

xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

How funny!How come you thought it must have been me? What do you look like, trying to think of those on chairs in hall


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Mol - did not know at the time - just from your description today and because you said you were there at 8 ish...

xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Lukey

My god, yet another apology to make, calling you Lurkey for god knows how long and little Nell Little Mel, lets just count the days until I may offend someone else, sorry.

Would highly recommend e.mailing your questions prior to your follow up appointment with ARGC, although seeing Mr T himself is a rarity, I was informed that he looked through each individual file with the allocated doctor prior to people's follow up (is there no end to this man's working day), therefore would answer your questions. 

Have you considered going for natural IVF? Am really toying with the idea, I saw in the hard copy of the fertility guide with The Times that a good diet has no bearing if a woman with high fsh goes for IVF but does for natural conception, I assumed this was about the impact of the drugs that are taken.  I have heard this a couple of times now but when I asked ARGC and my local clinic they felt there was no relevance.   I have also read on these sites that the reason for taking milk was to boost ones protein, when I asked one of the nurses she advised that milk combats the swelling in your stomach due to the excessive amounts of water you have to consume through ARGC?  

Sencybil, congratulations on your pregnancy.

Seems like a few of you all will be cycling together (including me) in the first couple of months of the New Year, best wishes for that.

Hope all you preggy woman are keeping well.

Dolly, fingers crossed you'll achieve your dream this week.

Welshbird, hope your ok?

Good luck Molly mo.

Lots of love Sam xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam/sjc- I pretty much answer to anything these days! Seems there may be a reasonable few of us going in Jan/Feb. Must be time for another get together then! Need to get a bigger venue though- hehe.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi girls 

I have done and posted all my christmas card (i am  A GOOD GIRL)

also if you remember i have booked my HLM and i left them a message on fri re that i was on a short protcol and they called me back today to say that the 15th was fine.

Shee and Nell have you got you blood test back yet  and If not do you remember how long i had to wait and keep calling , I just worry that they are going to be busy in Jan with all the people like me that have waited till the new year.

better do some work 

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico, they called me about a week ago. They said my NK levels were ok. SOme others were raised and I would need dexamethasone, I also will be on the short protocol.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell ..... when do you think you will start ? my af is about 23/24th of jan


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

9 jan AF is due or if FSH not good then around 5 Feb...


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sam - I think you'd have to do worse than that to offend us, we're pretty thick skinned around here!  Interesting about the milk, I thought it was for the protein and also the vits and minerals.  Wonder how it combats swelling.

Wow, Jan is going to be mega busy, I suggest you ask Santa for a folding stool if you're cycling then, as there definitely won't be chairs available in the clinic!

Nico, you are a swot.

Dolly - are you back to the grindstone today?  It is a shock to the system after lolling around!

Sency


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Please can you guys help me?
We have just finished our final NHS funded cycle at Hammersmith and now have a decision to make.
Do we stick with Hammersmith or switch to ARGC?
I would love to hear your ideas about the pros and cons of the ARGC please.
All our problems are unexplained and we have had 3 IUIs at St Marys, one IVF at ACU (converted to IUI due to low response), two IVFs at Hammersmith - the last one was a weak positive (19) but sadly ended up negative.  Have no strong feelings about Hammersmith except that I will always wonder that if they had monitored me closely in the 2WW and especially after my weak positive, perhaps things would have turned out differently for us?  Have been told that the ARGC are good at monitoring you (at a price) and I have a small bloodclotting complication which Hammersmith seemed to have overlooked, though perhaps that doesn't matter  I self-medicated with aspirin as soon as I knew I had a positive anyway.
Confusion reigns, would love some help please!
Wadadlis


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi wad (you don't get to use a long name like that around here!  )

Ah, the eternal QUESTION! changing clinics I think has to be down to you - if you feel that a change might be needed, do it. ARGC will certainly give you a thorough testing (everything!) so no stone will be unturned. This of course costs but then hey ho I guess you're used to that?! The best thing about ARGC is the daily monijtoring when you are in Tx - the drugs are given based on your blood tests everyday. You will have EC when you are ready (eg Sun morning) and they follow up v closely if you get preggers too. Although not lucky this time, this was my first go there and I was very impressed. The clinic is very, very busy and you need to be ready for that. The staff are all lovely. Have you sent off for pack - there is quite a wait (3 month)

Good luck 

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- make that 7 Jan and 3 Feb...the old hag has put in an appearance just now.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Its that time of year again MY ANUAL MAKE AND BAKE party  is on sunday I make and bake lots of gingerbread men and star biscuts and Jacobs little mates come over to decorate them with edible glitter icing and make Xmas decorations and all adults drink champagne round the tree and eat all my food 

I have so much time on my hands as you know I have not done much planning but its on sunday if any one is hanging around ARGC and would like to pop up they are welcome .

Have just got home to clean house dinner in the oven and all the beds have been changes and DH has even been shopping in IKEA so keep finding new wine glasses and candles every where, both boys are at beavers cubs cant wait to see them.

nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh Nico - I feel like sh*t but you've got me in stitches       
Bless you

xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

glad i make you laugh I just wish it was a joke but i really do do it  some people get really funny if theY are not invited by November I just wish some one would invite me to a christmas party so i could do nothing and drink and eat something i have not cooked ..

nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

you've made me laugh AGAIN (with the "it's not a joke" line) - or is it the Sauvignon Blanc that I've been banned from for years??!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Girls, hope you're all well....

Hi Wad, welcome to our merry gang.  As for changing clinics.. that's a hard one.  But you're obviously thinking about it so you might as well go for a consultation and see what they say. I was at Guys previously and changed clinics when they ran out of ideas of what they could do for us - at that point I decided to see 3 more clinics and see which, if any, had any suggestions.  I went to see the Lister, the Bridge, and the ARGC and the ARGC offered more monitoring than the others and i felt that was exactly what we needed (I was pretty impressed by the set up at the Lister but they didn't seem to offer anything that different from where I was already and the guy I saw at the Bridge was a total NUTCASE so that ruled them out!).  

Nico, your make and bake party sounds great fun!  I was thinking of making chocolates and cookies as gifts this year for friends but haven't found the energy or the inclination to do it so far!!!

Sency, glad to hear your levels are doing well - and excellent that you don't need to go back again until Wednesday.  

Molly, well done on your EC, hope you get lots of embryos tomorrow!

I have spent the day with a friend of mine who is also on the 2ww (she had IUI and tests on Sunday), I haven't seen her for a while so it was nice to catch up.  But back to work for me tomorrow.... don't fancy it, especially the "what's been wrong with you" questions (I work with a nosey bunch), so I shall be giving them the "little gynae procedure" white lie.  But then my boss is going to give me the spanish inquisition (she knows what is going on and always asks SO MANY questions ... my favourite being... "is it going to work this time"!!!! ).  Just wish I could sneak in without anyone noticing and just get on with things!

Running a bit late so better get on with dinner....
will be back soon....

Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- get quaffing, we need some drink and type incidents on this thread for sure. 
Dolly- that question is the one they love to ask eh


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukester, how's the holiday planning going?  Will you spend Christmas in the new flat?  Oxo Tower was very nice - weather was beautiful on Saturday and the views were lovely.  I hope you are feeling a bit better today my darling.  You are being very brave and still here supporting others which is remarkable.

Nellster, thought we were in synch - looks like you are the alpha female as mine is nowhere to be seen.  Expecting her on Thursday. 

Nico, only had the chicago last Tuesday so won't expect results till next week - fingers crossed.

Well done on EC Molly.  Hope you are not too sore.  See, told you not to fret - you've got a good clutch of embryos there.

Dolly, can't believe your boss!  Not exactly sensitive questions either - hmmph!  Glad you had a nice day with your friend.  Best of luck to her too with her 2ww.

Sency, glad to hear that those levels are still rising.  Are you back at work?

I so need a massage.  Moody DH has gone off to play darts - am glad it's just moi with the telly and a glass of jd and ginger.  Need to look for a pressie for my niece.  Thank god for the internet


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey i'm on my 2nd large glass of Chablis , and want to know why Tracei Barlow has more  xmas cards than me in her sitting room ...... i'm a much nicer person...

off to bed with cook books

nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

...full house! (laugh no. 3 for Lukey off Nico)

Nighty night - tomorrow's another day

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She-Seems the witch is playing with me...nothing since  Internet shopping is my favourite. 
Nico-Not a single card written or sent here, slacker me....
Hmmm, not a single decoration put up either. Need an injection of enthusiasm


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

It's still early to put up the decorations - I will have to put mine up on Sunday. No point in getting the tree too early or the poor thing will dry out and shed needles everywhere which is always a joy.  I just got my niece a little bath set with a soft toy - werhay.  Get writing your cards Nellster ....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

The candles from this site are luvverly...especially the one called old fashioned Xmas. Yum. I also like the one called womans rescue.

http://www.deelights.co.uk/

/links


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nell, you are url queen.  I could do with the woman's rescue right now


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Shopping online has become my friend being over here and saved my neck a few times!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH and I reckon that learning massage as a couple would be fun. However I cannot find anything that does not have a seedy edge to it 

How is the codpiece hunting going??


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey, how's your DH babe? Have just had to put one of my cats outside for a while on the naughty step. He is always gobbling his food down then straight into the other cat's bowl. I'm beginning to think she leaves some of her food for him even when she's still hungry.

Ha ha, just caught your other post. (Sorry, laughing dirtily) Need to grow up don't I?

Niiiiice slice of chocolate cake and a cuppa waiting for me - chompcity here I come


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Not brill, but he is being kept an eye on. He has review appt on Fri this week and has to check in Wed too by phone. He is now taking his meds in the morning, so is a bit wired...and not sleeping. I have been so busy at work, tired and ratty. Choc cake sounds lovely, I have that nauseas about to start full on AF feeling. I am guzzling water to try and make up for my pathetic attempts to drink 2 litres/day over the weekend...so scoff some for me


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your darling DH.  Mine wasn't sleeping when things were bad. It's good that he is being monitored though.

Am yet to even search for a codpiece.  To be honest, my darling DH is bunting out in the tum area.... I have been nagging him to stop devouring sweets etc.  He has such a sweet tooth  

Will start the water drinking when I start my treatment I think.  I find it so hard to drink tons of water in winter.  Well done though Nell - but will you not be in the loo all night now?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes... but I will be able to tick off 2 litres for today.  I hate water, and the only way to do it is fill pint glass and glug. 

My DH does not have a sweet tooth whereas my core is pure sugar cane! I would forego a starter anytime if it meant I got pudding. I have been known to divvy up portions in my favour if it is something like the lovely gu desserts...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nell signing off. DAY OFF tomorrow, so off to get hair hacked and some shopping done in a local Dutch town with a work colleague.

Love to all the clan...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Well enjoy your day off.  You deserve a break hunny.

It's my 3rd anniversary on Sunday - have to get DH a pressie.  

Jeanne, have you triggered?  

Good night Nellster

Looks like everyone else is having an early night....


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Good night all, hope you all sleep well.
Molly Mo
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Not quite gone, 3rd is leather isn't it??!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Leather eh?  Kinky....

Night Molly - sweet dreams
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning all..
off shopping today and have my mullet clipped. Yummy kaffee and kuchen for me later...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Morning Nelst - enjoy the shopping and the <weird german words I don't understand>....tree is being delivered today : Yippee, so that will keep me smiling. Hadcto talk to my nephew yesterday as it was his 4th birthday and I was convinced I was going to cry but you know what?...he made my day and we had the loveliest giggly conversation for hours reconfirming my position of fave auntie in the world, which made me feel fab ...the world is a funny place eh?

Lots of love everyone else

L

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning early burds

Enjoy the shopping Nellster! Is that coffee and cake? Oh, some before and after pics would be good  

Auntie Lukey! Glad you had a fun day with your nephew. Good idea to have your tree delivered. Did you get it online?

How is everyone. Jeannette, hope all is well.

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

She - no not on line - garden centre down the road - just too big for the motor (plus too much mess in the motor  ). You off today? Cleaning bathrooms to keep me sane - yuck!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nooooo, already at work as have a few things to do.  But it's quiet so far - just waiting for the rest of the design world to wake up before I start my calls.  I would rather be cleaning bathrooms myself - it has it's theraputic moments.....  When are you moving?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Not sure exactly as have to find the right apt first   - choosing it next week (can't believe how chilled I am about it all!)...prob move 1st week of Jan. Complete on this house on the 11th Jan (fingers crossed). When do you finish work for Xmas?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck with it all.  Hope you have booked a removal firm already.
Should finish work next week Wednesday - Friday at the worst.  Hip hip hip hooray and huzzah
It was very difficult to leave the warmth of my bed this morning I can tell you.  Am really looking forward to a few lie-ins


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

She - relocation, so they do it all (and pay    )


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Way to go.  
That pleasure awaits us next year.  Have to decide on where to live first but we do want to move house


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

can you go anywhere or it is job-related? have now got 4 apartments lined up to see next week - so hopefully we will have a home (for a while) by then     (hope you don't all think I'm heartless after my bad news this week but keeping going as normally as poss is the only way I know to get through this....  )

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Has to be in London I'm afraid as DH and I are allergic to long commutes. DH works long hours too so don't want him on the train for ages. Have always liked Wimbledon and Richmond so might start looking there next year.....


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

lukey - i'm so so sorry - and so impressed with how youve been on here since. Impressive woman.  

Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Sue - thnx; it's not about impressive - it's just me and the only way I can cope...


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well Lukey, you are impressive tot he rest of us!     I will look out for road closures in our area as the extra long vehicle and crane are out and about for your tree delivery!  Your house is going to smell wonderful!

Nell, glad they are keeping a close eye on dh, you'll be back together soon......although bet it still seems like ages away to you both.

Dolly - hope you're not finding work too bad.  If people are too inquisitive a punch on the nose usually does the trick     (only jesting, but imagining doing it can be therapeutic)

She - hmmmm leather codpieces, that will require a very specialist site indeed.

Been for acu this morning and nipped in to John Lewis.  BIL wants brown wool ribbed socks (very precise) and they are not to be had anywhere.  JL had cashmere at £15 a pop, I guess they might have to do but 2 pairs socks is going to look like a stingy pressie.  Bought auntie some nice smellies though, so some success.  I have really done no work at all for the past 5 days 

Sency xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

you know my answer...STUFF WORK


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Feel too nosey and out of turn to write and respond to your emails between each other when they are not fertility/cycle related but none the less, wish you all happy home hunting and xmas shopping.
We said we were only doing birthdays and kids christmas pressies within the family this year (lots of dec/jan birthdays) as things a bit tight especially with ARCG costs to add to it all, but still seem to be spending a fortune in the shops.
'They' rang me this morning and 9 have carried on dividing so they say could be Fri transfer but very alien to me and not holding my breath as have never had any to blastocyst or to freeze in the past.
Don't you just love my positive attitude!
Truly...if you are out there, how are you doing.We started seeing each other at the blood test place etc every morning and then presume you had EC as saw your dh at ARGC.Hope all is well. 
Molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Mol - you are way too polite! of course you can join in - say what you want - we all do! (plus I've seen you, don't forget!!) Great news about the 9! If you don't mind me asking how many cycles have you had before then?

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

AH what a nice day out. Dutch are such nice people. Did not have cake but a traditional soup with peas leek and onions for lunch and it had chunks of smokey sausage in it. yum. Bought a lovely wreath- that I can decorate myself- for the door, some cheap coloured tiny pegs for my crimbo card hanging, some bun cases (how exciting) and a pressie for the person at work I picked out for Secret Santa.  
Lukey- I was brave too and picked out a pressie to send to my bro, his girlfriend and my niece. It is the 2006 Swarovski crystal star...apparently they do a new one each year. Figured it would be a nice keepsake from 1st Xmas. AS I have not bought anything to acknowledge the birth felt I ought to get over it. from a distance that is!!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

am i the only bah humbug one on this thread?? 

Have just found some great cards which just have 'ho bloody ho' on the front.  

Am determined by next xmas me and dp will be living togther so we don't have to decorate 2 places. His always looks glorious covered in holly lights. Mine not quite so..

sorry no hellos before - was lukey-focussed. Love to everyone.

Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Sue -   love a bit of focus - thnx (cards sound great too  )...come on spill the beans about why you and DP live apart...
Nelst - I am SO SO SO proud of you - what a lovely present; I am sure it will start the bonding process off nicely - well done. More importantly a massive step for you - I know that must have been hard (mmm maybe I could start charging     )


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Lukey- I won't be going home for a while though, I _was _ due a month earlier so way too close for comfort.  Cannot explain it really, just painful would have, could have beens to ponder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

I understand (of course can not begin to imagine though....)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Onward and upward. Got cards I ought to attempt writing and sending. Also need to package up said star


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

wrapped all the presents I've bought today - few more to get...like the star....mmm bit worried now as have a friend coming to lunch tomorrow (who does not know about this tx even happening) and think it might be too soon  ...not sure how normal I can be   - oh well will just have to give it a go...

xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all
Lukey it will all depend on how you feel when you get up tomorow, ie is it a bad day or not so bady day feeling.  I had a friend round for dinner about 3 days afterwards and ended up   but then I am a bit of a crier anyway.  
You are all so organised wrapping presents and doing (somebody making) cards, etc, I feel the pressure of it all just reading, apart from Nico's posts which just make me hungry!!!
lots of love to everyone
egg
xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Thx Egg - so if I feel cr*p should I blag an illness or something and cancel - that is so against the way I work but I have been told recently to be more selfish just sometimes....what do you think?
L
xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

definitely plead illness lukey (there's enough bugs going around at the mo). You're the important one here at the moment, and if she's a good friend she'd really understand. Definitely do what feels right for you love. How long have you got on why me and DP don't live together... ?     

Nell - the star is lovely, really lovely. Lucky little girl. 

off to catch up on missed work... Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Sue - all night hun (between tree decorating)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

lukey- read again the post where i said you need MEMEMEMEME time. 
When each cycle failed for me I did EVERYTHING I had denied myself for months, and had a whale of a time. I also booked a few pamper sessions, nails, massage etc that made me feel/look good too.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and I did a whole lot of crying, cussing, b*tching and generally being a right ol' bag. This was the most effective way to control my unbreakable habit of blubbing if anyone was remotely "nice" to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sue, I'm a fellow bah humbugger!  Have yet to buy a single present!  

Lukey, hope lunch with your friend isn't too bad tomorrow... hopefully the fact that she doesn't know is a good thing and will take your mind off "things" for a little while.  But if you really don't feel up to it.. I'm with Egg and would cancel and say you're not feeling too well and wouldn't feel bad about it AT ALL!  I'm with nell on the pamper sessions.. I think you need to spoil yourself!

Nell, that star is lovely, what a nice present.

Molly, sounds like your embryos are going strong which is fantastic!

Well, no news from me really... I have chronic AF pains (and the witch is due tomorrow... ).  On ALL cycles that I haven't had gestone AF has arrived exactly 10 days post a 3 day transfer.... which is tomorrow!  So knicker checking has started already and any positive thoughts I had have gone .....

love to all
Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- I so know what you mean. I never made it to beta day ever. How sad is this....I POAS this morning as I managed to get to AF day with only spotting so far and not a megacramp in sight.  
AF stay away from Dolly-you old hag (AF, not Dolly!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Dol....                                                                                            - really hope it stay away

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nell - you made me laugh (with the old hag bit) - i'm being stupid what's POAS?

Dolly - fingers crossed you're wrong and AF wil stay away for a long long long while yet. Lots of     

Opposite for me - am over the moon at just getting AF    Apparently it can be 6 weeks or more after mc but that's only 3 days late. Hurrah (bizarre i know, but i'm to happy to celebrate any little triumph - now that really IS sad...) 

Sue x


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Lukey, if that doesn't keep the old witch away... nothing will!!!!  

Nell, I used to do that all the time when I was ttc naturally.. I think I was addicted to POAS!  I must have spent a fortune over the years!  

Is Prof Tash on tonight or is it the royal variety show instead?

Dx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

I knew I was weird - I have honestly only ever odne 2 HPTs (aside from those during IVF) in my life! Always waited til a few days late (rare), planned to do one but AF always then showed up......oh a natural miracle - I will ask for that for all of us for Xmas from     

Def Prof Tash - what's it on this week?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

SUE  I hate christmas I even sell those cards in my shop i also have

shove of santa 
Merry whatever and black bal balls with I HATE CHRISTmAS on them but DH wont let me put them on the tree.

I may get in the christmas spirit when i have my make and bake party on sunday .

I have not got one preasant but am sat in a shop full of wonderful gifts so i can shop in my own shop tee hee

still at work and feeling very run down been on the lem sip all day 

nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

make and bake       LOVE IT


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey 

are you making fun of my christmas make and bake party its such fun the adults get very competitive on decorating there christmas star biscuts last year there was a fight over silver balls and the pink edible glitter shaker........  you may laugh ......

so glad your around with us all day  i would miss you 

did you have a hang over today Or were you a senisble girl last night I did almost a whole bottle on my own  whoops


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girls, sorry I'm so crap at posting lately I'm so busy at work and not getting home till late I'm a bit done in really. But I am reading and thinking of you all. So just a few personals tonight. Lukey, I think you are a wonderful person, and very brave. Take Nell's advise and treat yourself. After my last BFN I had me teeth bleached, a st tropez tan and massage, all in the space of three days, it didn't do a lot for my mental state but made me look better 
Molly, congratulations on your 9 little ones that is great news, I'll keep it all crossed for a Friday transfer.
Dolly, no AF, no AF, no AF (sorry no smilies as on a blackberry) wishing you all the best. 
She- the mind boggles at a leather cod piece, could be a tad sweaty!
Nell, great Crimbo pressie, I hope your DH is improving a little bit, I'm sure when he gets home for Christmas with your help things will improve.
Love to ktc and Lily.
Nico, your party sounds great just like something you would see in a film.
Hi egg, I hope you are well.
Sency, I'm glad your levels are rising long may it continue. 
Sue, you need to get DH to your house the weekend the decs need to go up, that he'll do yours first and make a better job than his own.
Hi to Truly, Welshie, sjc, wads and apologise to everyone I have forgotten to mention.
Love to evryone
Mel XXX


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ooh the cheesy royal variety performance, superb. take that are on it. i could do with a feet up and giggle...well, i have only done the feet up so far. 
Found some lovely bath stuff by aveeno. it has chamomile and lavender in it, and there is body stuff to match....and you know how i love matching stuff?!!!! Very chilling out smell...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Nico - I would miss you all that is why I am here....making fun of your MAKE and BAKE? - would I?!! Of course not - just sounds funny to me (like BRING and BUY)...bet it's a lovely day for all really...I can only do 2 glasses at the mo for fear of tears - v nice though - Rioja tonight.
Mel


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Dollly.....thinking of you...tons of luck

Lukey.....I never tell people whilst doing a cycle but always tell people when it fails as they would know that something was wrong, would be impossible to hide for me.
No, don't mind you asking....I am 39, had around 5 failed IVF's and 4 failed IUI's at various different clinics.Was referrred/introduced to a lovely lady at CRM London where had 2 failed IUI's and a pregnancy from another IVF but miscarried.Then amazingly i got pregnant and went to term from another IVF there, hence my 2 yr old daughter.Since her have had 3 IVF's, one being positive but miscarried, 2 failed attempts and 2 failed IUI's.
I have one blocked tube,a funny uterus and before my dd was born tests revealed I bad hormone levels, high fsh and that my ovarian reserve was ****e.Some of that(obviously not my 'equipment') has oddly improved since then. 
I was determined that I would never give up trying, I didn't and i won't now either even though it 'costs' in every way.
I believe everyone will get there eventually, please don't give up trying.I also thank my lucky stars that we were all not trying to have children in the days before all of this unbelievable reproductive science! 
Sorry if all too heavy.Should have put all that on the little foot note at the bottom I guess but haven't.
On that note will go and start my very boring salmon teryaki dinner....
Love to you all
Molly Mo


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sup up Lukey, sup up. I may join you in a quaff to all my good pals here on this thread, who keep me sane and make me laugh every day. Hence I start to twitch when unable to get my "fix"


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

chitter chatter chitter chatter

Mmmm, love the idea of a sweaty leather codpiece......  Haven't even had time to look for one though...

So wot's been occuring today?

Molly, pls jump in with both feet.....

Nell, did you get your mullet sorted?  

Was dragged out for an impromptu xmas mulled wine - yummy.  Foolishly followed by a couple of large glasses of vino.  Hardly drunk any water today so feeling really ashamed.  Gaaah  Skybox tells me that Proj Tash is on tomorrow


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

yep, scalped and feeling lighter. 1.5 litres so far today.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Show off


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

1.5 litres since 5pm...so not really


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning my lovelies

Hope we all slept well.  I slept too well - overslept so not time for a long post.

Catchup later.

Hugs,
She
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Morning - feel v sorry for myself today so am def cancelling friend - feel v bad about that  . Nico can I have one of your Kismas trees and can you tell me more about MAKE and BAKE to cheer me up? Senc - I want to know about your levels as soon as you know   

LOL

L

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

can't do a kismas tree (sure nico wil oblige) so here's a   lukey - you've definitely done the right thing cancelling. 

nico - i thought i'd seen some bah humbug from you but was foiled by your make&bake...  

morning everyone - grey day, no mutt to walk (she's staying with dp), so onto work i guess...

SUe x


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello people..haven't been around much as i've had a bit of brownish loss..only managed to read 3 pages back so i really am 'losing the thread' geddit!!?'

Got a stinking cold,throat,cough and sneezing (doc told me not to sneeze) what??

All very attractive..i'm back to bed but nice to see you're all getting Christmassy...Love and best to all.x.x

Will get back in the swing soon...most probably new year! I'm chokka from next Monday xxxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi chums

Yep, Prof Tash definitely tonight.

Lukey, tell us about your tree, do you have a colour scheme?  Single colour lights very tasteful, but I have rather a soft spot for the many coloured strings as reminds me of childhood.  We had the same decorations every year, they were carefully packed up and re-used.  Must have been about 20 years old (I was a late baby with 3 older brothers, so the household was well established by the time I arrived!).  Anyway, sorry today has started badly.  I definitely think you have some room to be a bit more self focused (don't think you could ever be selfish)!

Had commuting nightmare this morning, so didn't make it to blood lab til 9:30.  Call back will be lateish I think.  Clinic was v quiet - maybe just because it was later than I usually see it.

Nell - I think you are a bit of an authority on nice smellies - a conniseur? (sp??)  That star is a great gift, really tasteful momento, well done you!

Dolly -             a few little wishes from me, really really hoping for you.

I can't believe what a group of scrooges we have.  Nico, you are faking it, you clearly love your make and bake, and I bet you spoil JJ with pressies too.  I like Christmas, just not in the first week of October!

She - the water gets easier when you are having tx and are more focussed on the necessity, so fret not.  Hope your day is not too manic

Molly - you have been through a lot for sure, hope the ARGC has the answer.

Mel, hope you are not getting too exhausted, sounds like things are non stop for you.

Sue, jump on in, you will get to know us well really quickly, a lot of info flows on here!

Hi Egg, nice to hear from you too.

Louby, hope you feel better soon.  Your doc sounds great, honestly what do these people spend 7 years learning?

Man flu has struck our house, dh has been in bed for 2 days, graoning, sighing, grunting and talking to himself.  He has been banished to the spare room.

I have arranged lunch with a friend today, and completely forgot I am supposed to be going to a software User Group at 1pm.  Sod that, am going to the lunch and will turn up to the User Group at 2.  It'll go on long enough anyway!  You can tell my boss is away, can't you?

Sency xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Senc - the tree is up with nothing on it yet...will do it later when a bit cheerier...we do have the same stuff on it every year too : the theme is always the same "traditional children's (    ) christmas" - white lights, lots of painted wooden toys and wooden stars, strings of painted wooden beads etc. Weird the clinic was so quiet? Hope you get the results soon...how was your progesterone doing last time?
Sue - thank you for the hug and post - you seem like a very brave thing after all your traumas (sorry to be pathetic - there is no comparison...)
Mol - you too - what an inspriration you are. So pleased to hear you have DD too.
Dol -        

LO

Moody old misery guts woman who now has AF which is bound to be horrid post-gestone

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Just a quickie.... AF pains are now REALLY bad... must surely only be a matter of time.....  Am contemplating taking a paracetemol just so that I can ignore the pain (do you think that would be ok?).


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

X
    XXX
    XXXX
  XXXXX
  XXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX
    IIIII

KISSMAS TREE FOR YOU 

MORE ABOUT MAKE AND BAKE LATER  WHY DONT YOU COME ON SUNDAY SEE FOR YOUR SELF HOW MAD I REALLY AM


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

lukey - sweet woman, i'm not brave I just honestly think if i get a BFN it will feel like a mc anyway, just as traumatic (if not more so maybe). 

Well deep down beneath the bah humbug beats the heart of a 9 year old who LOVES xmas. Have been without parents since my 20s and think i just do the bah humbug bit as a bit of a knee-jerk-reflex-thingy i think. But ACTUALLY i LOVE a real tree. Has to be the sort that the needles fall off so that it smells right. And i still have my folks tree decorations (genuine retro 70s tat along with the original lights, amazingly!) which I put up every year and turn the room lights off and pull the blinds before turning on the tree lights. Then have a little (happy) xmas sniffle. Aaaaahhhhh.

(just proving to sency that i'm not all miserable old g*t  )

Dolly I hope you are wrong. I know i'm repeating myself but I did have really bad AF cramps before both BFPs, so please don't give up hope just yet (altho I don't imagine a single paracetamol will do any damage,would it?)

Louby - brown spotting 'fine' (according to my clinic) but you're bound to worry. I was told to bend forward when you feel a sneeze coming on (takes the strain off the belly) -  how on earth are you supposed NOT to sneeze?!

distracting myself from work (involving lots of kiddies illustrations this morning, so am trying not to do sorry for myself...)

S xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sue My bar humbug is the fact i dont have a child to hold and call my own, the make and bake is for JJ my step son who is 7 and we dont have him for christmas this year so this is our special weekend .... also our tree looks so nice is i dontr have a party no one will see it.

Lukey would you like to know what im cooking on sunday ? ? ? 

nico


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nico - bless - you'll have your own for next xmas and JJ to enjoy too xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Nico - just the mention of M & B has made me smile  ....come on then, tempt us with the menu....


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Dolly..I def had really bad AF cramping before my BFP 
Louby..I also had brown/red spotting
Molly Mo


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Phew, levels OK again today - continuing to double every 36 hours (1584 today).  For some reason I have been really nervous awaiting the call today.  I realise I'm very lucky to even be in this position, and wouldn't change a thing, but every call back is a bit like a preg test all over again.  Back Fri though, wonder why only 2 day gap?

Back later, off to GPs to beg for drugs on NHS.

Love
Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Great news Senc! What a relief! Don't read into the time-frame thing...sure it's just standard. Wow when do you have a 1st scan?

L

xx

Tree now done


----------



## Maxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Senc

I've been following this thread for a few days -(as plan to go to ARGC next year).

Congratulations on your levels you must be absolutely thrilled. But I can understand you still get nervous with each call I know I'd be exactly the same

Maxie x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello all

Sorry for the recent lack of posts, I haven't dropped off the face of the earth honestly.  

Lukey, I don't know how you do it, I really don't.  You really are an inspiration to everyone.  I hope that you get some good answers on the 22nd, I will be thinking about you next week, and I have my fingers crossed for you.  Get yourself a list of questions and send it to them in advance.  Have a good Christmas and try not to dwell on it too much.  

Sency - well done hun.

I have lost the plot, so to speak, with the rest of you as there has been so much  since I last had a chance to log on.  Have been rushing around like a mad thing this week, so I expect to not have much time between now and when I go away to keep up.

Just a quickie from me.  Been for my nuchal today, waiting for the blood test results but the doctor seemed to think that the nuchal fold looked good, and that all in all, it all looks good.  I have some photos of bub at last.  It is kicking back and relaxing and was quite happily moving around on the scan.  

Hope that all is well with everyone else.  If I don't get another chance to log on before Friday, I wish you all a very merry Christmas and a happy new year.

Lots of love and Christmas kisses to you all.

Lilyxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

That is GREAT news Lily - fab to see the little bab too! Hope you have a great Xmas and a lovely holiday in Thailand   .

Max - hello and welcome to the madhouse - if you want to laugh and cry all at once, this is the place for you....

L

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi All, hope you're well.

Lily, I can imagine you never tire of seeing your little one kicking about!  Good to hear all looks well.

Maxie, Hi and welcome.

Sency, great to hear your numbers are rising nicely.  Did your GP give you a prescription for your drugs?

Well, the AF pains have subsided a lot... so didn't need to take paracetemol afterall.  Seems like all your   have done the trick... for the moment...  still not feeling very optimistic though, I suppose after all the BFNs i've had it's difficult to imagine it working out for us.  Must try and be more positive....  .

love 
Dolly x


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Dol -                                                              ^reiki                                               - oooooo that sounds good, REALLY hope so...

L

xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Dolly...just gonna 'say' really quickly...the cramping subsided with me too when i had a BFP
Sency...thats great news about your levels
Lily.....How lovely to see all on the scan and seems like all is going well
Molly Mo


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Busy day- so a real flyby. AF is here so I had my bloods done to see what they might be like on day 1. It will give me a clue maybe, as to whether it will be Jan or Feb that will be a goer.

DH is out at his work Xmas do... we put up the tree in the staff room at work tonight. Looks very sad as pathetic amount of decs...

Hugs to all- got to address the cards I wrote last night. Also will be dog sitting on Fri so need to mutt proof the lounge...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for your comforting and encouraging words... it means a lot especially as I'm struggling to keep optimistic.

*IT'S NOT OVER YET....!!*

... must just keep thinking that....!!! Boy the last few days are always the hardest!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Maxie, welcome to the thread, its invaluable for info and for laughs!

Dolly, here's some more to keep you stocked up..               

Lukey, well done on the tree.

Yay, GP went to consult with senior partner of the practice, who said why not to giving me prescription.  Only 2 weeks worth at a time, and need to give them 3 to 4 days notice on getting a repeat, so will be a bit of a faff, but well worth it on the £££££££££££££££££££££££ side.

Nell, whose mutt are you looking after?  Sounds like fun?

Nico and She how are you today?

I'm ready for bed, and man flu still reigns here.

Sency xx


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Well I triggered on Monday and was first in for EC this morning.  15 eggs collected - my first IVF so don't know whether that's good, but they seemed pleased.  Finally back in Wales in my house/bed - only two mini trees down whilst I've been gone.  Got a call from ARGC on the way back and they want to do 8 IVF and 7 ICSI.  They've never mentioned this before, but was kind of expecting this.  Thought this might be quite a cheap cycle - minimal drugs, no HLM etc, but still think it will cost us at least 6500.  Hopefully going back for ET on Saturday or Monday - I don't know whether they just forgot about Sunday!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sency- good news on the drugs. Friend at work has chocolate lab, and they are out for works party, so I said yes, he is quite sweet and well behaved if a little spoilt!
Jeanne- wow. That number sounds great to me.
Dolly- choose a fat lady and it ain't over till she sings!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Senc - great about the drugs : is it the surgery with MH as the intials?
Jeanne - 15 is brilliant! and the IVF/ICSI thing makes sense in case some of your eggs have hard shells....they do day 3 or 5 transfers, hence no Sunday! Well done!
Mol - how are things with you and your embies? ET Friday? Good Luck!
Nico - where's that menu?
She - too quiet...
Nelst - too busy...
Dol - fingers crossed!

LOL

Lukey (bit happier now)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

My mag arrived today, a prezzy from the outlaws last year, so am off to read and chill out, cards can wait.  
DOn't know what I ate today, but am trumping rather-ahem-aromatic!! Way TMI....DH is going to be please he was not within 300miles of me tonight...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey 

sorry had a busy day and have just been to toys are us and I would rather have my nipples tatooed than go there aftrer a 10 hour day in the salon with my crap new assistant who is working out more work for me than less.

so just for LUKEY here is what i will be having at drinks party make and bake 

Lots of star shape cookies with holes and ribbon threded so when the children (and adults ) have decorated them they can be hung on the tree .
mince pies with my mummys home made mincemeat .
my home made chease straw twist with marminte (thats the twist)

and a big pot of corn bread topped chilli con carne (al a nigella)

lots of champaine 
good company
Guys christmas treasure hunt for gold choc coins.

and remember i am doing this on my first day of in weeks MAD MAD MAD MAD



Sency good news on you  what ever they count i have forgotton the word sorry but you know i know what i mean.

dolly 2 sleeps darling don't know what to say 

hello to some one that you keep saying hello to but have mist that post some where along the line but WELCOME and for give me I would never make a good proof reader.

off to bed as i am going to saisburys to shop for  MAKE AND BAKE  that was for you lukey  befor work in the morning.


nite nite 

nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

M & B! - still     - thank you


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

nipple tattoing  nearly spat out my hot choc all over the keyboard....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Now Hears A bit of news

My DH  cut my hair today for the first time in 6 years "6 years " it was weired but I LOVE IT now i know why people pay £80 for him to do it.

Lukey glad i make you smile .... although i think after M&B its going to be a hard act to follow.

i am going to bed now as BBC news is all murder  and i might have nite meres
poor me


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just finished watching Prof Tash and next week's episode looks to feature ARGC!!

The trailer over the end credits definately had Mr T in it!!!!

Bloody hell, hope that the Sky box doesn't throw a wobbly whilst I am away


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry gals just a quickie as my day has been looooooooong and stressful. I am so glad it's over 

Nell, hope today's bloods yield nice FSH numbers. DH suggests you've been eating lentils and cabbage   FYI, I am burping pure calvados (roast duck, tatties and leeks with calvados and cream sauce) Nice!!

Dolly thinking of you                               

Sency, nice one on the meds front. What are you having to take? Any more nasty injections?

Lilly, didn't realise ARGC is on next week's. It's showing next Monday for some reason.. Ooh, great news on the nuchal. How lovely it must have been to see the little one! Really can't believe how far gone you are already! Safe journey on Friday (I am greener as I type than usual) and have a lovely Christmas and a fabulous new year!

Lukester - have you decorated your tree? What have you got on her? Still haven't got one - beginning to panic. Away for most of the weekend so it will have to be next week... Wonder if there be any trees left...

Congratulations on EC Jeannette. Another footie team with subs! How r u feeling? Hope you aren't still on your own at MIL's....

Watching Thomas Crown Affair in bed - I do love that film. AF has shown her face so I'll just wait till next week to find out chicago results then I can book the HLM. Can't wait till the New Year now to get started.
DH is giving the ibook evils so I'd better sign off - love and hugs to everyone.

nighty night

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- we still cycle twinnies!! I will send ARGC my results just to see what they say and whether they would have been good enough. I hope so, as I cannot eat/drink anything else to try and help except more flipping water, and that is really hard for me to do...
DH enjoyed the do last night, but there came a time he had to leave. Not sure what went on but will find out today...
Thu=which means it is nearly Fri...hurrah. I need my days off to have a good lie in!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning Nel is it only thursday ? wish it was fri already 
good luck with bloods

I am ironing befor shopping befor work hell on earth


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78611.new#new


----------

